# Berlusconi ha detto sì, vende il Milan! C'è Jack Ma?



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano



Aggiornamento del 27 aprile ore 23:

*Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti



*-----

*L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.

Aggiornamento Campopiano: Berlusconi ha deciso di vendere il Milan, il prossimo Weekend sarà quello decisivo, si firmerà un accordo preliminare in uno studio legale di Roma. La base sarà di 700 mln di euro.I cinesi hanno convinto Berlusconi sulle credenziali economiche. La cordata acquisterà il 70% subito ed il restante 30 nel giro di un anno.*


*Gazzetta dello Sport: Una pista per la cessione porta ad Alibaba. Sulla questione, Alibaba Europa ha risposto con un "no comment", mentre da ambienti Fininvest arrivano smentite.
Ma c'è un'altra candidatura importante: Li Ka Shing, il proprietario di Hutchinson Whampoa. Whampoa è un gruppo leader nel settore delle telecomunicazioni e sta gestendo l'accorpamento tra 3 e Wind.*

*Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Cessione ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*

*AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba. 
Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*

*Campopiano riporta una frase di Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan a breve trovi una strada definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro"


Ma c'è anche chi la pensa diversamente, come Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista.*

*Secondo MF, una cordata di imprenditori cinesi vuole la maggioranza del Milan. Con la due diligence già fatta, la valutazione complessiva sarebbe di 740-790 milioni, a cui si sommerebbero 300-400 milioni di investimenti su base pluriennale. Quindi, conclude MF, la spesa potenziale potrà raggiungere 1,2 miliardi.

Fonte: Milano Finanza*

*Giulio Mola: "È tutto pronto per la cessione. Manca solo l'assenso conclusivo di Berlusconi.
Lui potrebbe voler aspettare almeno la fine della stagione, ma i cinesi vogliono chiudere al più presto per preparare la nuova squadra.Anche Barbara è convinta della bontà dell'operazione, e molto probabilmente sarà parte del nuovo organigramma societario. Difficilmente ci sarà una riconferma di Galliani.
Per Berlusconi, i dubbi sono solo affettivi. Sulle cifre e le modalità dell'operazione, c'è accordo totale."*


----------



## martinmilan (27 Aprile 2016)

Tutti i tg sportivi finalmente stanno dando spazio alla notizia di Jack Ma...perlomeno mi aspetto una smentita questa volta data l'indiscrezione prepotente.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: Una pista per la cessione porta ad Alibaba. Sulla questione, Alibaba Europa ha risposto con un "no comment", mentre da ambienti Fininvest arrivano smentite.
Ma c'è un'altra candidatura importante: Li Ka Shing, il proprietario di Hutchinson Whampoa. Whampoa è un gruppo leader nel settore delle telecomunicazioni e sta gestendo l'accorpamento tra 3 e Wind.*


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Tutti i tg sportivi finalmente stanno dando spazio alla notizia di Jack Ma...perlomeno mi aspetto una smentita questa volta data l'indiscrezione prepotente.



Perché se confermassero ti farebbe schifo?


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Libertà!! Finalmente un sogno che si può toccare! Se è tutto confermato, vado subito a comprare sei bottiglie di spumante!


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2016)

vediamo se la notizia trova conferma su altri siti, in ogni caso si vende quando ci sono le firme.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Si sono spinti troppo avanti ormai, non si torna più indietro, sarebbe CLAMOROSO per tutti i tifosi del Milan, una seconda _____a nel giro di un anno.
I soldi ci sono, le garanzie ci sono, la trattativa c'è già stata, che altro serve?
Fosse Jack Ma sarebbe meraviglioso, se non fosse lui cascheremmo benissimo lo stesso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Aprile 2016)

Come vedete, il titolo dell'articolo non lascia spazio a dubbi
Loro lo danno come fatto, cioè già venduto. Direi che qui il corriere si gioca tutta la sua credibilità


----------



## mabadi (27 Aprile 2016)

Allora il Corriere dello Sport sa che Berlusconi ha venduto, ma non sa a chi.
La Repubblica non sa a che ha a venduto, ma sa a chi venderebbe?
Non mi torna qualcosa


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Una pista per la cessione porta ad Alibaba. Sulla questione, Alibaba Europa ha risposto con un "no comment", mentre da ambienti Fininvest arrivano smentite.
> Ma c'è un'altra candidatura importante: Li Ka Shing, il proprietario di Hutchinson Whampoa. Whampoa è un gruppo leader nel settore delle telecomunicazioni e sta gestendo l'accorpamento tra 3 e Wind.*





Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


>




*Quotate le news!!!!*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Mi sono presa talmente tante "mazzate" che fino a quando non si vende volo basso, manco con un accordo preliminare mi "esalto", la storiella B mi ha insegnato ancora una volta da non fidarsi,ovviamente ci spero visto che il Corriere è stato il primo a prendere la notizia dell'Inter ed è stato cosi speriamo che ci hanno preso pure con noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Una pista per la cessione porta ad Alibaba. Sulla questione, Alibaba Europa ha risposto con un "no comment", mentre da ambienti Fininvest arrivano smentite.
> Ma c'è un'altra candidatura importante: Li Ka Shing, il proprietario di Hutchinson Whampoa. Whampoa è un gruppo leader nel settore delle telecomunicazioni e sta gestendo l'accorpamento tra 3 e Wind.*



Aspettiamo la firma del preliminare per esultare, ma intanto vado a comprare la boccia buona


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2016)

Ancora troppe voci e troppe ipotesi...aspettiamo a farci le pippe


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Alibaba: "No comment", Fininvest "Escludiamo John Ma, non ci risulta".

Per quel che mi riguarda vale più il silenzio di Alibaba.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Penso che ormai sia questione di ore per capire chi c'è dietro. Dubito comunque sia Alibaba


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Io non dico più nulla. Qualsiasi nome ci sia sotto Berlusconi non può perdere questa occasione. Quasi tutto è in posizione favorevole. Il Milan è nel suo punto più basso della sua storia recente. La prossima volta gli offriranno le noccioline.
Si convinca presto, se è vero che non l'ha ancora fatto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Una pista per la cessione porta ad Alibaba. Sulla questione, Alibaba Europa ha risposto con un "no comment", mentre da ambienti Fininvest arrivano smentite.
> Ma c'è un'altra candidatura importante: Li Ka Shing, il proprietario di Hutchinson Whampoa. Whampoa è un gruppo leader nel settore delle telecomunicazioni e sta gestendo l'accorpamento tra 3 e Wind.*


----------



## robs91 (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Campo piano rischia grosso...speriamo sia davvero informato bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



.


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alibaba: "No comment", Fininvest "Escludiamo John Ma, non ci risulta".
> 
> Per quel che mi riguarda vale più il silenzio di Alibaba.



Hanno detto che non commentano i rumors. Per me c'è quell'altro gruppo cinese non questo.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*



Mamma mia, quel "vediamo" ha un non so che di gallianesco: _Ibra ? vediamo .._


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*



.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Se si rivelerà un'altra pagliacciata non so con che forza seguirò il Milan il prossimo anno..


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alibaba: "No comment", Fininvest "Escludiamo John Ma, non ci risulta".
> 
> Per quel che mi riguarda vale più il silenzio di Alibaba.



Se smentiscono vuol dire che c'è qualcosa davvero. Speriamo sia la volta buona ragazzi.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Pare che questo Li Ka Shing di cui parla la Gazzetta sia l'uomo più ricco della Cina


----------



## martinmilan (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*



vediamo? oh cannatelli vuoi che ti inseguo per strada??


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare che questo Li Ka Shing di cui parla la Gazzetta sia l'uomo più ricco della Cina



L'emoticon con il Gallo che si dispera è azzeccatissima


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare che questo Li Ka Shing di cui parla la Gazzetta sia l'uomo più ricco della Cina



D'Asia..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*



La faccenda comincia a farsi interessante... se non ci fosse stato il primo maggio scorso sarei già nudo in strada, è solo l'esperienza dell'anno scorso che mi frena un po'.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Aprile 2016)

Lim K Shing

25 miliardi di euro
Decimo uomo più ricco del mondo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare che questo Li Ka Shing di cui parla la Gazzetta sia l'uomo più ricco della Cina



Ha un patrimonio personale di 31 miliardi di dollari, più del doppio di Robin Li e superiore anche a Jack Ma. E' il più ricco di tutta la cina ed il 20° più ricco del mondo. Jack Ma globalmente è 33°. Robin Li 90°


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*



Meglio aspettare ancora qualche ora, per fonti ancora più sicure, prima di esultare!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*



Se è vero giuro che mangio riso cantonese fino al 2050...


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare che questo Li Ka Shing di cui parla la Gazzetta sia l'uomo più ricco della Cina



In pratica il punto della questione non è capire *a chi* venderanno ma *se* venderanno.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (27 Aprile 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Lim K Shing
> 
> 25 miliardi di euro
> Decimo uomo più ricco del mondo



Si ma ha 80 anni come al nano


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha un patrimonio personale di 31 miliardi di dollari, più del doppio di Robin Li e superiore anche a Jack Ma. E' il più ricco di tutta la cina ed il 20° più ricco del mondo. Jack Ma globalmente è 33°. Robin Li 90°



Aspetta, mi sa che vedendo la classifica di Forbes è il più ricco di Honk Kong ed il secondo in Cina, con 27,1 miliardi di dollari. Il più ricco in Cina è Wang Jianlin (di Wanda) con un 1,7 miliardi in più.


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aspetta, mi sa che vedendo la classifica di Forbes è il più ricco di Honk Kong ed il secondo in Cina, con 27,1 miliardi di dollari. Il più ricco in Cina è Wang Jianlin (di Wanda) con un 1,7 miliardi in più.



un dramma


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me "a chi" è solo secondario perché di certo non sarà un morto di fame.. Bisogna solo vedere nelle prossime ore tutte le conferme e le novità.. Speriamo bene


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*


Molto probabilmente c'é Robin li in mezzo,anche se anch'io spero in Jack Ma.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest: "Milan ai cinesi? Vediamo..."*



Sto eiaculando arcobaleni.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se è vero giuro che mangio riso cantonese fino al 2050...



Impara il cinese in 7 giorni, come Suma.


----------



## Stex (27 Aprile 2016)

basta che vendano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aspetta, mi sa che vedendo la classifica di Forbes è il più ricco di Honk Kong ed il secondo in Cina, con 27,1 miliardi di dollari. Il più ricco in Cina è Wang Jianlin (di Wanda) con un 1,7 miliardi in più.





Snake ha scritto:


> un dramma



ahahaha.. vero, ma le classifiche globali dovrebbero essere giuste. Comunque parliamo di 3 giganti: il più grande (Li Ka Shing), uno grandissimo (Jack Ma) e uno grande che si sta sviluppando sempre di più (Robin Li). Comunque vada, caschiamo bene...


----------



## Love (27 Aprile 2016)

Quanti soldi abbiano non è importante...è importante quanta voglia hanno di investire e fare grande il Milan...per fare un esempio...Abramovich ha un patrimonio di 8.5 mld di dollari...rispetto a Li insomma un morto di fame...ma quanto spende ogni anno per il Chelsea...???


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Le borse
chi se ne intende vada a seguire i titoli interessati, da lì si possono capire molte cose


----------



## Danielsan (27 Aprile 2016)

Li Ka Shing ha 87 anni. 
Forse è un regalo di compleanno per il figlio...  sicuramente sarebbe un grandissimo regalo per tutti i tifosi rossoneri


----------



## nimloth (27 Aprile 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi abbiano non è importante...è importante quanta voglia hanno di investire e fare grande il Milan...per fare un esempio...Abramovich ha un patrimonio di 8.5 mld di dollari...rispetto a Li insomma un morto di fame...ma quanto spende ogni anno per il Chelsea...???



vincendo pochissimo... tra l'altro...


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Li Ka Shing ha 87 anni.
> Forse è un regalo di compleanno per il figlio...  sicuramente sarebbe un grandissimo regalo per tutti i tifosi rossoneri



Li Ka Shing è il decimo uomo più ricco del mondo anche


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Si anche Florentino Perez è un morto di fame, rispetto a Li


----------



## Love (27 Aprile 2016)

nimloth ha scritto:


> vincendo pochissimo... tra l'altro...



e vabbè cmq spende tantissimo comprando fior fior di giocatori...e cmq altra cosa importante...possiamo avere tutti i soldi che vogliamo ma con galliani ancora al comando faremo sempre ca.gare...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahahaha.. vero, ma le classifiche globali dovrebbero essere giuste. Comunque parliamo di 3 giganti: il più grande (Li Ka Shing), uno grandissimo (Jack Ma) e uno grande che si sta sviluppando sempre di più (Robin Li). Comunque vada, caschiamo bene...



Una cordata è formata da tante persone, non una. Chissà...


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Comunque sia, *in caso di cessione*, la formula sarà 70/30: 70% subito e 30% dopo 6-12 mesi (poco cambia).
La sostanza è che almeno per il lasso di tempo tra il 70% ed il 100% coninueremo a sorbirci la faccia di pene di galliani, Rome wasn't built in a day... ci vorrà tempo affinchè la proprietà possa prendere in mano tutta la faccenda


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Nel frattempo comincio ad imparare il cinese, mi porto avanti, non si sa mai.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Aprile 2016)

Non ci voglio credere


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Sarebbe stupendo ma Repubblica non diventa affidabile oggi, io credo ancora a Campopiano e a Robin Li


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Però nè su skysport24 nè su premium sport news ne parlano ancora


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Però nè su skysport24 nè su premium sport news ne parlano ancora



Perchè i primi sono ancora legati al capo mentre i secondi stanno cercando la quantità corretta di vaselina


----------



## Milo (27 Aprile 2016)

Che faccio?? inizio a crederci???


----------



## neversayconte (27 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Però nè su skysport24 nè su premium sport news ne parlano ancora



Bè penso che premium abbia il bavaglio


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Però nè su skysport24 nè su premium sport news ne parlano ancora



Sky è meglio che taccia, porta iella.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Se va, ma solo se va (altrimenti mi tuffo nel Naviglio e bevo fino a scoppiare)
Per gli amici di sky
Per cugini e parenti vari
Per gobbi e normodotati
per tutti quelli che ci vogliono male


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2016)

Resto pessimista, secondo me Berlusconi non cederà fino alla morte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2016)

Fa che sia la volta buona...incrocio tutto l'incrociabile


----------



## robs91 (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

comunque vi ricordo che si parla di CORDATA di Cinesi .. quindi potrebbe essere che siamo 2/3 figure importanti .

Certo , finire nella mani di 2/3 magnati cinesi sarebbe il sogno di ogni milanista anche perché si " dividerebbero " le spese e per questi mettere A TESTA 50 milioni all anno sarebbe come noi se dobbiamo mettere 50 euro all anno per uno sfizio ...

una roba da orgasmo , una roba da fantascienza visto che questi in 3 fanno 50 volte il patrimonio dei petrolieri ... 

ci stiamo illudendo ? ditemi di no vi prego .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Solo ora su skysport24 hanno parlato di jack ma "pronto a fare" un"offerta per l'acquisizione del Milan.. Boh..


----------



## Eliott (27 Aprile 2016)

Ho paura di bruciarmi.. sto soffocando l'allegria...


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Se 'sto Jack Ma non c'entra nulla perché lo tirano fuori?
Dai basterà aspettare, prima o poi sapremo.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque vi ricordo che si parla di CORDATA di Cinesi .. quindi potrebbe essere che siamo 2/3 figure importanti .
> 
> Certo , finire nella mani di 2/3 magnati cinesi sarebbe il sogno di ogni milanista anche perché si " dividerebbero " le spese e per questi mettere A TESTA 50 milioni all anno sarebbe come noi se dobbiamo mettere 50 euro all anno per uno sfizio ...
> 
> ...




Probabile.
Per adesso ci sono solo voci e, quella principale, a cura di una sola persona (Campopiano).

Se dovessero rivelarsi veritiere si avrebbero i primi riscontri nei prossimi giorni (domani c'è pure il CDA, per quanto poco possa valere).


----------



## neversayconte (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque vi ricordo che si parla di CORDATA di Cinesi .. quindi potrebbe essere che siamo 2/3 figure importanti .
> 
> Certo , finire nella mani di 2/3 magnati cinesi sarebbe il sogno di ogni milanista anche perché si " dividerebbero " le spese e per questi mettere A TESTA 50 milioni all anno sarebbe come noi se dobbiamo mettere 50 euro all anno per uno sfizio ...
> 
> ...



Tu ti stai illudendo, io non mi faccio fregare 2 volte. mi esprimo solo a firme fatte.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se 'sto Jack Ma non c'entra nulla perché lo tirano fuori?
> Dai basterà aspettare, prima o poi sapremo.


Appunto.. E poi perché "pronto a fare"? L'offerta non è stata già fatta??? Non è un problema solo di risposta del pazzo? Sky secondo me non sa niente..premium sport invece non ne ha neanche parlato ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se 'sto Jack Ma non c'entra nulla perché lo tirano fuori?
> Dai basterà aspettare, prima o poi sapremo.



Danny , oramai ci siamo ... il punto era " vende ? " non a chi .. chi poi ci acquista visto i player che ci sono in ballo è una formalità parliamo di colossi mondiali imballati di soldi .. 

a noi serve un imprenditore o un insieme di imprenditori che non solo investano ma che ristrutturino COMPLETAMENTE il milan che oggi è in mano a incompetenti . 

ti ricordo che i cinesi sono tutto fuorché dei fessi , e sicuramente non lasceranno in mano gli ipotetici 100 milioni per fare i mercati al pelato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba. 
Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*


----------



## Marco23 (27 Aprile 2016)

Era ora


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba.
> Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*


Cioè non ho capito.. Può dargli "risposta" entro giugno? E poi in caso di sì ci saranno le diligence e cose varie? E così come si fa a "preparare" la nuova stagione facendo un buon mercato?? Non bisogna chiudere TUTTO entro giugno?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Campopiano riporta una frase di Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan a breve trovi una strada definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro"*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba.
> Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*



Io comunque non capisco una cosa.. uno che non vuole vendere, non può intavolare una trattativa.

O è tutta una trollalata oppure non so.

Sta di fatto che questa rischia di essere il secondo circo. Nessun compratore si farà più avanti visto la credibilità di Berlusconi..

Come ho sempre pensato. Il Milan sarà ricoprato da dove è stato preso. In un aula di tribunale.


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba.
> Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*


È affidabile questo AdnKronos?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Cioè non ho capito.. Può dargli "risposta" entro giugno? E poi in caso di sì ci saranno le diligence e cose varie? E così come si fa a "preparare" la nuova stagione facendo un buon mercato?? Non bisogna chiudere TUTTO entro giugno?



Ma infatti, ciò che Fininvest ha fatto trapelare tramite ADNKronos non ha senso visto dal punto di vista dei cinesi. Altro che giugno. Entro quella data bisogna chiudere tutto. Altrimenti Silvio non becca una lira.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano riporta una frase di Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan a breve trovi una strada definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro"*



questo ce lo auguriamo davvero tutti. ora c'è il caos. sta parlando da tifoso p.s.


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano riporta una frase di Piersilvio: "Mi auguro solo che il Milan a breve trovi una strada definitiva che riporti la squadra in un progetto che guarda al futuro"*



Alea iacta est.
Non si può più tornare indietro ora.
Per le tempistiche ed i volti degli investitori non disperiamo...dobbiamo solo sederci sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare le teste del nano e del pelato.
L'importante è mantenere calma e sangue freddo. Quello che deve succedere, succederà.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Danny , oramai ci siamo ... il punto era " vende ? " non a chi .. chi poi ci acquista visto i player che ci sono in ballo è una formalità parliamo di colossi mondiali imballati di soldi ..
> 
> a noi serve un imprenditore o un insieme di imprenditori che non solo investano ma che ristrutturino COMPLETAMENTE il milan che oggi è in mano a incompetenti .
> 
> ti ricordo che i cinesi sono tutto fuorché dei fessi , e sicuramente non lasceranno in mano gli ipotetici 100 milioni per fare i mercati al pelato



Vedremo, ormai la faccenda scotta troppo per essere spenta con un cucchiaino d'acqua calda.
Se mai sarà speriamo di avere uomini validi a gestire il tutto, tipo Berta dell'Atletico per fare un esempio, gente seria per intenderci, gente da Milan.


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco una cosa.. uno che non vuole vendere, non può intavolare una trattativa.
> 
> O è tutta una trollalata oppure non so.
> 
> ...



Le uniche notizie certe sono:
- l'offerta dei cinesi
- le NON smentite di fininvest
- le NON smentite dei vari possibili compratori

Tutto il resto è circo.
Berlusconi che tentenna, le varie date per il closing...tutto circo.
Aspettiamo.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba.
> Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*



In pratica stanno trattando l' aria fritta ? non per fare l'ottimista ma mi sembra assurdo pensare che, giunti a questo punto, Berlusconi sia ancora indeciso se vendere o meno. Casomai potrà essere indeciso su a chi vendere, o su a quale cifra farlo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



*Primo post aggiornato, quotate*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Intanto, vi ingolosisco con un po di conti, mettendo a paragone gli interessati al milan con altri celebri paperoni, sportivi e non.

Secondo Forbes, la situazione è questa (le cifre sono in dollari)

-Silvio Berlusconi è il 190esimo uomo più ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 7 miliardi $
-Dimitri Rybolvev (Presidente del monaco di falcao moutinho e james rodriguez) è il 171esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 7.8 miliardi $
-Mikhail Prokhorov (presidente dei Brooklyn nets delle spese folli in NBA) è il 158esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 8,3 miliardi $
-Roman Abramovich (danaroso presidente del Chelsea) è il 154esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo , patrimonio di 8.4 miliardi $
-Rupert Murdoch (presidente di Sky) è l'82esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 12,7 miliardi $
-Robin li (interessato al milan secondo CdS) è il 77esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 13.6 miliardi $
-Jack Ma (interessato al milan secondo repubblica) è il 32esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo , patrimonio di 23.2 miliardi $
-Steve Ballmer (presidente dei Clippers e al vertice di Microsoft) è il 31esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 23.9 miliardi $
-George soros (celeberrino e potentissimo uomo d'affari) è il 28esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 24.9 miliardi $
-Li Ka Shing (interessato al milan secondo GdS) è il 20esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 31 miliardi $
-Wang Jianlin (proprietario di wanda group, potrebbe essere interessato al milan nonostante le smenite, è l'uomo piu ricco d'asia) è il 15esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 34.7 miliardi $
-Mark Zuckerberg (proprietario di Facebook) è il 7imo uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 47.4 miliardi $
-Bill Gates (Fondatore di Microsoft) è l'uomo piu ricco del mondo, patrimonio di 77 miliardi $

Insomma ragazzi, comunque vada, direi che le cose cambieranno... eccome.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Imho, se Campopiano ha scritto quelle cose è perché le ha apprese dallo studio legale che sta seguendo l'operazione. Quindi Fininvest può far filtrare quello che vuole, anche che l'operazione si farà a dicembre 2027. Ma se hanno deciso di firmare il preliminare tra venerdì e lunedì, faranno così. E poi ci sarà probabilmente un comunicato ufficiale.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto, vi ingolosisco con un po di conti, mettendo a paragone gli interessati al milan con altri celebri paperoni, sportivi e non.
> 
> Secondo Forbes, la situazione è questa (le cifre sono in dollari)
> 
> ...



Ma insomma , questi numeri sono fini a se stessi perché parliamoci chiaro.. i soldi anche il nano li ha solo che non li voleva più spendere .. certo è che se hai 77 milioni di patrimonio personale è un conto se ne hai sette come il nano è 1/10 .


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba.
> Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*



Odore di già sentito un anno fa..continuo a tenere incrociato tutto..


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Imho, se Campopiano ha scritto quelle cose è perché le ha apprese dallo studio legale che sta seguendo l'operazione. Quindi Fininvest può far filtrare quello che vuole, anche che l'operazione si farà a dicembre 2027. Ma se hanno deciso di firmare il preliminare tra venerdì e lunedì, faranno così. E poi ci sarà probabilmente un comunicato ufficiale.



E sì che sul sito del CorSport è scritto bello in grande e in prima pagina, Affare trattato a Roma.
Il motivo di andare a scrivere una cosa del genere senza averne la certezza?


----------



## cremone (27 Aprile 2016)

Alibaba è nei trend di twitter


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Imho, se Campopiano ha scritto quelle cose è perché le ha apprese dallo studio legale che sta seguendo l'operazione. Quindi Fininvest può far filtrare quello che vuole, anche che l'operazione si farà a dicembre 2027. Ma se hanno deciso di firmare il preliminare tra venerdì e lunedì, faranno così. E poi ci sarà probabilmente un comunicato ufficiale.



Nell'incipit dell'articolo d'altronde è proprio specificato che l'affare si è concluso in un noto studio legale romano


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Imho, se Campopiano ha scritto quelle cose è perché le ha apprese dallo studio legale che sta seguendo l'operazione. Quindi Fininvest può far filtrare quello che vuole, anche che l'operazione si farà a dicembre 2027. Ma se hanno deciso di firmare il preliminare tra venerdì e lunedì, faranno così. E poi ci sarà probabilmente un comunicato ufficiale.



Ma siamo così sicuri che Campopiano abbia veramente un insider importante in quello studio?
Non possiamo saperlo e l'unica cosa da fare è decidere se fidarci o meno.

Io, a priori, non mi fido mai di nessuno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ciò che Fininvest ha fatto trapelare tramite ADNKronos non ha senso visto dal punto di vista dei cinesi. Altro che giugno. Entro quella data bisogna chiudere tutto. Altrimenti Silvio non becca una lira.


Si infatti io dal mio punto di vista resto fiducioso.. Anche galatioto era stato chiaro "6/8 settimane".. Qui Berlusconi non ha il teatrino bee.. Ha gente seria che dice "o mi vendi o ciao ciao"


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Ho una domanda : 

Ma se ste benedette firme per l'esclusiva arrivassero tra venerdì e lunedì ( magari ) poi non capisco perché parlate di mesi e mesi per la chiusura vera e propria .. le due diligence dovrebbero essere già state fatte , i fondi per l'acquisto saranno state le prime cose che hanno chiesto in Fininvest visto la fregatura di Bee .. 

secondo la mia idea se veramente metteranno la firma su l'esclusiva i cinesi sono pronti a chiudere tutto a breve .. comunque tra poco c'è l'assemblea dei soci e SICURAMENTE diranno qualcosa ..


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Imho, se Campopiano ha scritto quelle cose è perché le ha apprese dallo studio legale che sta seguendo l'operazione. Quindi Fininvest può far filtrare quello che vuole, anche che l'operazione si farà a dicembre 2027. Ma se hanno deciso di firmare il preliminare tra venerdì e lunedì, faranno così. E poi ci sarà probabilmente un comunicato ufficiale.




quoto e aggiungo, adesso non possono far uscire notizie di chiusura, sia per la borsa che per il proseguimento del campionato. E se proprio vogliamo, ci sono le elezioni, e si sa Berlusconi è convinto di poter raccattare qualche voto ancora, quindi meglio non dire che è tutto fatto. Diciamo che il grosso si sa, Fininvest ormai è stata costretta ad ammettere che c'è la trattativa e non smentisce per la maggioranza ( e forse non ci stiamo facendo caso, ma è la prima volta che succede!!), e i colossi cinesi non commentano. Il dado è tratto signori.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos ha contattato ambienti vicini alla trattativa e riferisce che pur non essendoci totale visibilità sul consorzio cinese, a Fininvest non risulterebbe ancora il nome di Alibaba.
> Inoltre, sempre secondo Fininvest, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso nulla. Il presidente potrebbe decidere se proseguire o meno con la trattativa entro giugno. La holding chiosa affermando di non commentare i possibili soggetti coinvolti visto che è vincolata da patti di riservatezza.*


http://www.milanworld.net/parole-censurate-da-ora-tolleranza-zero-una-settimana-di-ban-vt25085.html


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma siamo così sicuri che Campopiano abbia veramente un insider importante in quello studio?
> Non possiamo saperlo e l'unica cosa da fare è decidere se fidarci o meno.
> 
> Io, a priori, non mi fido mai di nessuno.




Per molti aspetti, anche a me sembra un deja-vu dell'anno scorso...ma questa volta i soggetti interessati sono di ben altro calibro.
Se nell'articolo hanno volutamente specificato "studio legale romano" è per sottolineare agli eventuali detrattori che loro SANNO.
Nel caso fossero stati solo pettegolezzi, non penso avrebbero scritto un articolo talmente inequivocabile e, soprattutto, non avrebbero specificato la fonte, se non l'avessero avuta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quoto e aggiungo, adesso non possono far uscire notizie di chiusura, sia per la borsa che per il proseguimento del campionato. E se proprio vogliamo, ci sono le elezioni, e si sa Berlusconi è convinto di poter raccattare qualche voto ancora, quindi meglio non dire che è tutto fatto. Diciamo che il grosso si sa, Fininvest ormai è stata costretta ad ammettere che c'è la trattativa e non smentisce per la maggioranza ( e forse non ci stiamo facendo caso, ma è la prima volta che succede!!), e i colossi cinesi non commentano. Il dado è tratto signori.



This


----------



## Nicco (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Jack Ma sarebbe bellissimo. Lippi un po' meno ma accuserei il colpo contento.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

In tutto questo Sportmediaset fa silenzio. Questi sono segnali incoraggianti


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Stando a quello che dice CorSport è stata decisiva Marina.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Stando a quello che dice CorSport è stata decisiva Marina.



Marina


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In tutto questo Sportmediaset fa silenzio. Questi sono segnali incoraggianti



Proprio pochi minuti fa hanno mandato un servizio di Pellegatti sulla cessione.. E il servo ha detto che Berlusconi dovrà decidere nei prossimi giorni. Insomma, niente di nuovo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In tutto questo Sportmediaset fa silenzio. Questi sono segnali incoraggianti



BENE , meno parlano meglio è ... 

come i gufi si SkySport24 .. meno parlano meglio è


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Proprio pochi minuti fa hanno mandato un servizio di Pellegatti sulla cessione.. E il servo ha detto che Berlusconi dovrà decidere nei prossimi giorni. Insomma, niente di nuovo..



E' il minimo...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2016)

*Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*


----------



## Marilson (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*



sacrosanto l'addio di Galliani


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Stando a quello che dice CorSport è stata decisiva Marina.



"Ascolta bene Babbo, qui i conti non tornano quindi sarà il caso di iniziare a fare dei tagli: o rinunci al Milan o alle olgettine. Vedi di deciderti alla svelta"


----------



## TheZio (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Incrociamo l'incrocabile!
#FinoAlleFirme


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi è un sogno, se dovesse andare in porto sarei il tifoso più felice del mondo, ci aspettano anni da superpotenza finanziaria.

Vorrebbe dire basta ai p0, basta agli intrallazzi con procuratori e amici, basta a galliani e alle sue stupidaggini deliranti, basta ridicole sceneggiate, basta bolliti e figurine, basta appostocosì.

Non svegliatemi.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*



E' evidente che il CDS dopo tutta sta storia, in caso di farsa (cosa assolutamente probabile), chiuderà, detto questo invito tutti alla calma più totale, due giorni fa, non qui, avevo previsto la shitstorm di news su sta storia dopo il tonfo di verona, sono stracerto che in caso di vittoria col carpi e il verona, ci sarebbe a quest'ora l'esaltazione dell'italbrocchi, mi spiace, non mi fido, mi hanno raggirato un anno fa, adesso no.


----------



## mistergao (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Andiamoci piano, molto piano, in quanto le notizie che giungono oggi sono parecchio confusionarie. Secondo me fino a giugno ne leggeremo e ne sentiremo davvero tante, spesso discordanti tra loro.


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*



altra ottima notizia,gente nuova


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> E' evidente che il CDS dopo tutta sta storia, in caso di farsa (cosa assolutamente probabile), chiuderà, detto questo invito tutti alla calma più totale, due giorni fa, non qui, avevo previsto la shitstorm di news su sta storia dopo il tonfo di verona, sono stracerto che in caso di vittoria col carpi e il verona, ci sarebbe a quest'ora l'esaltazione dell'italbrocchi, mi spiace, non mi fido, mi hanno raggirato un anno fa, adesso no.



infatti io tiferò frosinone....e come tutti incrocio tutto il possibile


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2016)

Calma.. 
Calma. 

Madre santa come sono agitato!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi devo crederci?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2016)

- Berlusconi vende

- Berlusconi non vende

- Berlusconi ha deciso

- Berlusconi prende tempo

- Cordata Cinese

- No è Jack Ma

- No è l' altro

- Magari è mister Bee

Pfffff....solita storia notizia e immediata contro notizia.

Ma voglio fidarmi anche degli utenti che non si sbilanciano spesso, che stavolta paiono convinti.
Sono ripetitivo, ma sono in ansia


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*




Volo basso.


----------



## Black (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*



prossime mansioni di Barbara?.....

scherzi a parte difficile stare con i piedi per terra ora.... aspetto l'ufficialità e poi sarà festa! ma io non ci capisco più nulla, dovremo aspettare fino a Giugno o ci faranno sapere qualcosa prima?


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Aprile 2016)

non voglio crederci .. per scaramanzia


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*



magari, ma io sto calmo per adesso..dobbiamo aspettarci sempre il peggio da queste notizie, poi se è vero è tutto di guadagnato


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragazzi devo crederci?



Nel dubbio meglio non illuderci, anche se stavolta potrebbe davvero essere la volta buona.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Nel dubbio meglio non illuderci, anche se stavolta potrebbe davvero essere la volta buona.



ovvio, l'ho scritto anche nel post prima, stavolta sembra qualcosa di serio ma manteniamo la calma, non illudiamoci


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ovvio, l'ho scritto anche nel post prima, stavolta sembra qualcosa di serio ma manteniamo la calma, non illudiamoci



La legge di Murphy è sempre in agguato


----------



## Gabry (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*



Questi cinesi sono tanto veloci a comprare quanto a far saltare tutto e ritirarsi se il venditore mostra dubbi e ripensamenti.
Io non volo neanche basso, non volo proprio. 
Ci vogliono delle certezze in più.

Troppo delicata la questione per crede ai giornali.


----------



## TheZio (27 Aprile 2016)

Scusate ma tipo esiste un consorzio, mi sembra sia il B.A.T., ovvero Baidu (Li), Alibaba (Ma) e Tencent.. Quindi potrebbero addirittura essere insieme Ma e Li?? Giusto???



Sogno e corro troppo secondo voi??


----------



## pablog1585 (27 Aprile 2016)

Calma calma


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Scusate ma tipo esiste un consorzio, mi sembra sia il B.A.T., ovvero Baidu (Li), Alibaba (Ma) e Tencent.. Quindi potrebbero addirittura essere insieme Ma e Li?? Giusto???
> 
> 
> 
> Sogno e corro troppo secondo voi??



Può essere benissimo


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

*Fininvest ha smentito la notizia della cessione del milan, rimbalzata su due testate nazionali, ai cinesi per 700 milioni di euro per il 70%.*

Però si sono limitati a smentire questo, non la trattativa in se... direi che è una conferma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS i nuovi e prossimi proprietari cinesi accantoneranno la linea gestionale odierna e molti non faranno più parte del Milan del futuro. In primis Adriano Galliani, che dirà addio. Barba Berlusconi invece resterà un altro anno e farà da tramite tra la vecchia e nuova gestione (sconosciute le sue prossime mansioni).*



speriamo !!!


----------



## Valex (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Stiamo tutti calmi e voliamo bassi! Una bastonata l'abbiamo gia presa l'anno scorso! Andiamoci cauti!
Fininvest ha gia smentito, inoltre festa riferisce di trattativa ancora lontana dal chiudersi!

Elezioni, bufera milan...potrebbe essere il solito giochetto!
Guardiamo la vicenda con fiducia ma senza illudersi! Siamo gia stati bastonati un anno fa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Fininvest ha smentito la notizia della cessione del milan, rimbalzata su due testate nazionali, ai cinesi per 700 milioni di euro per il 70%.*
> 
> Però si sono limitati a smentire questo, non la trattativa in se... direi che è una conferma.



Sul sito ufficiale non c'è scritto nulla


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Scusate ma tipo esiste un consorzio, mi sembra sia il B.A.T., ovvero Baidu (Li), Alibaba (Ma) e Tencent.. Quindi potrebbero addirittura essere insieme Ma e Li?? Giusto???
> 
> 
> 
> Sogno e corro troppo secondo voi??



Mah, gente di questo calibro che si divide le spese e il potere... altra cosa strana...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2016)

Aspetto le firme, personalmente crederò solo alle firme... Siamo in mano a dei pazzi capaci di TUTTO, meglio restare bassissimi o il colpo sarà veramente devastante.. Calma ragazzi...


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Aprile 2016)

La pressione mediatica che questa vicenda sta mettendo addosso a Berlusconi è incredibile. Non so come finirà ma se dovesse andare male sarà durissima per lui uscirne bene.

Qualcuno potrebbe citare l'anno scorso ma ricordo che a giugno fu annunciato urbi et orbi l'accordo con Bee e ci fu un mercato molto importante rispetto agli standard tristissimi degli anni precedenti. Se dice di no ai cinesi, questi non si presteranno a nessun teatrino e non ci sarà nessun mercato spettacolare. Anzi è probabile che a quel punto parta qualcuno di importante. Ed se si venderà ai tifosi la storia che ha rifiutato l'offerta di uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina, hai voglia a parlare di progetto ItalMilan...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2016)

Sperando che la trattativa questa volta vada a buon fine,prima si chiude e meglio è,si deve rifare mezza squadra e dato che l'assetto dirigenziale va ricostruito,chiudere a giugno non è l'ideale. Spero che al massimo,il giorno dopo la finale di coppa Italia,ci sia l'ufficialità.

100 milioni sul mercato,almeno,senza Galliani...Cristo non svegliatemi..


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Fininvest ha smentito la notizia della cessione del milan, rimbalzata su due testate nazionali, ai cinesi per 700 milioni di euro per il 70%.*
> 
> Però si sono limitati a smentire questo, non la trattativa in se... direi che è una conferma.



Negativo, hanno fatto pervenire ad una testata una sorta di smentita. Ma non è ufficiale!! ahahhaha stanno cercando di parare il colpo ma ormai è troppo tardi.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Fininvest ha smentito la notizia della cessione del milan, rimbalzata su due testate nazionali, ai cinesi per 700 milioni di euro per il 70%.*
> 
> Però si sono limitati a smentire questo, non la trattativa in se... direi che è una conferma.




*Come detto, lasciate perdere le news riportate da quel sito.

Si torna on topic.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Possibile che siamo veramente nelle mani di un folle uomo senza neanche rispetto per milioni di italiani e tifosi? Vi rendete conto che 1 NON VUOLE SPENDERE SOLDI e tempo fa disse ad una intervista dove gli facevano notare il malessere di noi tifosi milanisti "pensa che oltre a stare male per l'aspetto sportivo io ci perdo anche i soldi".. 2 non vuole neppure vendere , o comunque la tira comunque sempre e per sempre per le lunghe??? Ma secondo voi la fininvest e questa cordata non hanno gia parlato di tutto? Secondo voi fanno la trattativa parlando del più e del meno quindi??? È sempre lui è solo lui il problema.. Veramente è una cosa insopportabile ormai.. Senza neanche rispetto verso noi tutti


----------



## Gabry (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Sole24Ore afferma che non c'è Alibaba dietro alla cordata di Galatioto.
Ma quanta confusione c'è?

Ogni testata racconta un mondo a sè, come si fa a credere a qualcosa?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Possibile che siamo veramente nelle mani di un folle uomo senza neanche rispetto per milioni di italiani e tifosi? Vi rendete conto che 1 NON VUOLE SPENDERE SOLDI e tempo fa disse ad una intervista dove gli facevano notare il malessere di noi tifosi milanisti *"pensa che oltre a stare male per l'aspetto sportivo io ci perdo anche i soldi"*.. 2 non vuole neppure vendere , o comunque la tira comunque sempre e per sempre per le lunghe??? Ma secondo voi la fininvest e questa cordata non hanno gia parlato di tutto? Secondo voi fanno la trattativa parlando del più e del meno quindi??? È sempre lui è solo lui il problema.. Veramente è una cosa insopportabile ormai.. Senza neanche rispetto verso noi tutti



Sta cretinata la va ripetendo da anni ormai...ormai è un disco rotto..

Si levasse dai piedi...

Ma io non ci credo più ormai...notizie confuse da troppi fronti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Il Sole24Ore afferma che non c'è Alibaba dietro alla cordata di Galatioto.
> Ma quanta confusione c'è?
> 
> Ogni testata racconta un mondo a sè, come si fa a credere a qualcosa?



ma infatti oramai conviene aspettare come ha scritto qualcuno " il dado è tratto " tutti player sono al suo posto e mancano gli ultimi tasselli prima del giorno della liberazione .

non ci resta che aspettare e incrociare tutto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2016)

Altra trollata... 
Troppe info ognuna diversa dall altra.
Le mie speranze sono nuovamente al minimo.

Questi maledetti godono a farci impazzire.

Maledetti


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Aprile 2016)

verba volant.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Aprile 2016)

Spero che firmi prima della finale di Coppa così possiamo tifare in maniera spensierata senza incubo ripensamenti di ItalMilan a Brocchi.


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi le notizie sono confortanti è vero, ma stiamo calmi e non cantiamo già vittoria. Nelle prossime ore, giorni, ne sentiremo di tutti i colori, smentite, conferme, controsmentite... Io non parlerò finché le cose non saranno ufficiali. Lo scorso anno troppo presto ci siamo esaltati ed è finita come è finita. CALMA!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Spero che firmi prima della finale di Coppa così possiamo tifare in maniera spensierata senza incubo ripensamenti di ItalMilan a Brocchi.



in finale ne prendiamo 3/4 ad essere ottimisti


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Ragazzi le notizie sono confortanti è vero, ma stiamo calmi e non cantiamo già vittoria. Nelle prossime ore, giorni, ne sentiremo di tutti i colori, smentite, conferme, controsmentite... Io non parlerò finché le cose non saranno ufficiali. Lo scorso anno troppo presto ci siamo esaltati ed è finita come è finita. CALMA!



Stavolta la mazzata sarà tremenda ragazzi...
Io ormai mi sono depresso..sono troppi anni che non vedo una gioia..la cessione ai soggetti di si parla equivarrebbe alla vittoria di una Champions per conto mio


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Il Sole24Ore afferma che non c'è Alibaba dietro alla cordata di Galatioto.
> Ma quanta confusione c'è?
> 
> Ogni testata racconta un mondo a sè, come si fa a credere a qualcosa?



Campopiano non ha mai detto che c'è Alibaba dietro Galatioto ha detto FORSE,in pratica se la giocano tra Robin Li e Jack Ma.Comunque date ascolto solo al Corriere dello Sport,è l'unico che ne sa qualcosa,gli altri fuffa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> in finale ne prendiamo 3/4 ad essere ottimisti



Se il nano avesse venduto dovrebbero giocare con la bava alla bocca per regalargli l'ultima vittoria..
Ma parliamo di due eventi impossibili: il nano non cederà e i nostri ovini andranno al macello...


----------



## folletto (27 Aprile 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Ragazzi le notizie sono confortanti è vero, ma stiamo calmi e non cantiamo già vittoria. Nelle prossime ore, giorni, ne sentiremo di tutti i colori, smentite, conferme, controsmentite... Io non parlerò finché le cose non saranno ufficiali. Lo scorso anno troppo presto ci siamo esaltati ed è finita come è finita. CALMA!



Esatto scriveranno tutto ed il contrario di tutto, bisogna cercare di stare calmi sperando che l'esito sia quello sperato e, nel caso (sgrat sgrat) che sti acquirenti siano gente seria che vuol fare le cose per bene. Incrocio l'incrociabile e mi gratto fino a sanguinare....


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

*Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Carlo Festa onestamente non l'ho mai considerato, mi sembra uno che ci sta ricamando sopra e basta e le spara grosse sperando che le cose vadano come dice lui.

Non sa nulla.


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stavolta la mazzata sarà tremenda ragazzi...
> Io ormai mi sono depresso..sono troppi anni che non vedo una gioia..la cessione ai soggetti di si parla equivarrebbe alla vittoria di una Champions per conto mio



Assolutamente, penso per noi tutti equivarrebbe a tanto. Ma proprio per questo dico: non masturbiamoci già da subito o l'effetto sarà, come hai detto, devastante


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stavolta la mazzata sarà tremenda ragazzi...
> Io ormai mi sono depresso..sono troppi anni che non vedo una gioia..la cessione ai soggetti di si parla equivarrebbe alla vittoria di una Champions per conto mio



Se veramente cedesse per il tifoso milanista sarebbe il giorno della liberazione , il giorno Joy Glorioso ... il giorno che tutti aspettiamo da 10 anni .. la fine delle prese per il c .. la fine di un Galliani che si presenta a parlare solo quando vince .. la fine dei favori a Raiola , la fine delle mazzette a Preziosi .. la fine di uno schifo... 
il giorno della rinascita che si equivale a vincere una Champions


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Giusto meglio non commentare troppe notizie, già ogni giornalista dice la sua in diversi modi, trà decisioni positive, negative, smentite, e non smentite, meglio aspettare ancora, per la liberazione dal nano malefico e company.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *



mah , mi pare strano che i cinesi vengano a Roma senza aver fatto ancora la due diligence


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Leggendo queste notizie, non nego di aver sorriso, però sono un tipo molto orgoglioso e non mi voglio far prendere per il deretano come l'anno scorso, quindi rimando l'esultanza alle firme. Per ora la realtà è ancora Berlusconi, il Condor, Brocchiola, Ritardoteng e Cancrotelli.


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *



Come volevasi dimostrare. Ne sentiremo di ogni specie. State moooolto CALMI


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *



up


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *



Mah.. Campopiano e il Corriere si sono esposti in modo chiaro e tutt'ora c'è una notizia a caratteri cubitali sulla home del sito, per cui tenderei a fidarmi di loro, che fino a prova contraria sono stati quelli più attendibili in queste settimane.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *



Carlo Festa ne sa più di tutti.

Poi la certezza assoluta dei cinesi a Roma chi ce l'ha? Vi fidate di chi vi fa comodo?

Ragazzi è lo stesso percorso di Mister Bee, mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *



Insomma, il titolo del topic si basa su quanto detto da Campopiano.


----------



## Gabry (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah.. Campopiano e il Corriere si sono esposti in modo chiaro e tutt'ora c'è una notizia a caratteri cubitali sulla home del sito, per cui tenderei a fidarmi di loro, che fino a prova contraria sono stati quelli più attendibili in queste settimane.



Ma sto Campopiano lavora anche per tuttosport? Sul loro sito riportano praticamente lo stesso articolo firmato sempre da lui.


----------



## Bataille (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore va completamente controcorrente: Jack Ma non fa parte della cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan. E l'accordo con i cinesi guidati da Galatioto è ancora molto lontano. Berlusconi non ha ancora autorizzato la due diligence. C'è molta confusione nell'ambiente milanista. *




Gli articoli e le blog entry di Festa riguardo il Milan sono cariche di una tonalità passivo-aggressiva tanto intensa da poter divenire una degna fonte documentaria per studi psicoanalitici. Roba che neanche i diari di Daniel Paul Schreber.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

ma se Jack Ma non c'entra nulla allora perchè non smentiscono e continuano a dire "no comment"...i portavoce di alibaba intendo


----------



## Gekyn (27 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma se Jack Ma non c'entra nulla allora perchè non smentiscono e continuano a dire "no comment"...i portavoce di alibaba intendo



Pubblicità a costo zero


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato



È nella natura umana dare più credibilità alle notizie che hanno più valore per un proprio tornaconto personale.
Da qui il molto entusiasmo che vedo per gli "scoop" di Campopiano che ricalcano, quasi per filo e per segno, ogni desiderio più sfrenato del tifoso milanista.
Per lo stesso motivo poi è normale l'andare contro e il dare dei cialtroni a quei giornalisti che, invece, riportano voci contrastanti e poco/meno piacevoli.


Il mio pensiero e le mie sensazioni, come ho già espresso più volte, sono tutt'altro che positive.
Seguo con interesse la vicenda ma onestamente non vedo la fine del tunnel.

Admin, cosa ne pensi di questa bagarre mediatica?


----------



## Gabry (27 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Pubblicità a costo zero


Non hanno certo bisogno di pubblicità speculando sulla compravendita del Milan.
Realisticamente quel portavoce di Alibaba ha risposto "no comment" perchè con tutti gli affari che ha in piedi Alibaba non saprà neanche se il suo gruppo sta trattando per il Milan.
Non avete neanche idea di quanto l'azienda Milan sia "piccola" per un gruppo come quello cinese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

ANSA ufficiale di ALIBABA


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È nella natura umana dare più credibilità alle notizie che hanno più valore per un proprio tornaconto personale.
> Da qui il molto entusiasmo che vedo per gli "scoop" di Campopiano che ricalcano, quasi per filo e per segno, ogni desiderio più sfrenato del tifoso milanista.
> Per lo stesso motivo poi è normale l'andare contro e il dare dei cialtroni a quei giornalisti che, invece, riportano voci contrastanti e poco/meno piacevoli.
> 
> ...




Non so! Aspettiamo il fine settimana e vediamo cosa accade.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Pubblicità a costo zero



Non ne ha assolutamente bisogno.


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ANSA ufficiale di ALIBABA



?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ANSA ufficiale di ALIBABA



speriamo dai..non voglio dire nulla


----------



## folletto (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ANSA ufficiale di ALIBABA



cosa? cosa?


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

*Notizia già riportata da tempo. Alibaba ha commentato con un "No comment" le notizie sul Milan.

Tenete pulito il topic e quotate le ultime news per cortesia. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia già riportata da tempo. Alibaba ha commentato con un "No comment" le notizie sul Milan.
> 
> Tenete pulito il topic e quotate le ultime news per cortesia. *



Un no comment UFFICIALE con un ANSA che vale 139084908 comunicati fumosi letti fino ad oggi .


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia già riportata da tempo. Alibaba ha commentato con un "No comment" le notizie sul Milan.
> 
> Tenete pulito il topic e quotate le ultime news per cortesia. *


Se non fosse veramente coinvolto perchè avrebbe dovuto rispondere con un "no comment" invece che limitarsi a smentire?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia già riportata da tempo. Alibaba ha commentato con un "No comment" le notizie sul Milan.
> 
> Tenete pulito il topic e quotate le ultime news per cortesia. *



questo significa molto..dobbiamo solo aspettare


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia già riportata da tempo. Alibaba ha commentato con un "No comment" le notizie sul Milan.
> 
> Tenete pulito il topic e quotate le ultime news per cortesia. *



Wanda Group ha smentito dopo un'ora. Questi si limitano ad un no comment. 
Qualche domanda me la farei. In ogni caso chiunque ci sia non importa, che sia Jack Ma, Robin Li o l'altro...basta che Ilvio venda.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (27 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È nella natura umana dare più credibilità alle notizie che hanno più valore per un proprio tornaconto personale.
> Da qui il molto entusiasmo che vedo per gli "scoop" di Campopiano che ricalcano, quasi per filo e per segno, ogni desiderio più sfrenato del tifoso milanista.
> Per lo stesso motivo poi è normale l'andare contro e il dare dei cialtroni a quei giornalisti che, invece, riportano voci contrastanti e poco/meno piacevoli.
> 
> ...



Sottoscrivo tutto


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

infatti...wanda group ha smentito subito...qualcosa vorrà dire...


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Campopiano ha perso la faccia.

"Non ho mai detto che Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan ai cinesi"

Vogliamo ancora andare dietro questo ciarlatano?


----------



## beleno (27 Aprile 2016)

*Milano Finanza ha appena pubblicato un articolo sull'ipotetica cessione del Milan.

Secondo MF, una cordata di imprenditori cinesi vuole la maggioranza del Milan. Con la due diligence già fatta, la valutazione complessiva sarebbe di 740-790 milioni, a cui si sommerebbero 300-400 milioni di investimenti su base pluriennale. Quindi, conclude MF, la spesa potenziale potrà raggiungere 1,2 miliardi.

Fonte: Milano Finanza*


----------



## beleno (27 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> *Milano Finanza ha appena pubblicato un articolo sull'ipotetica cessione del Milan.
> 
> Secondo MF, una cordata di imprenditori cinesi vuole la maggioranza del Milan. Con la due diligence già fatta, la valutazione complessiva sarebbe di 740-790 milioni, a cui si sommerebbero 300-400 milioni di investimenti su base pluriennale. Quindi, conclude MF, la spesa potenziale potrà raggiungere 1,2 miliardi.
> 
> Fonte: Milano Finanza*



L'articolo è un po' più articolato, l'ho riassunto di fretta perché sono al lavoro


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



La pentola bolle.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha perso la faccia.
> 
> "Non ho mai detto che Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan ai cinesi"
> 
> Vogliamo ancora andare dietro questo ciarlatano?



Ha anche scritto che Berlusconi ha detto si a trattare con loro, anzi parla di preliminare da firmare. Diciamole tutte le cose però


----------



## pablog1585 (27 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha perso la faccia.
> 
> "Non ho mai detto che Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan ai cinesi"
> 
> Vogliamo ancora andare dietro questo ciarlatano?



Davvero??


----------



## URABALO (27 Aprile 2016)

Non si può pensare che con tutte queste voci che si susseguono non ci sia qualcosa di molto concreto.
Anche con Mr Bee tutte le notizie si dimostrarono reali,poi si può discutere sull'attendibilità delle manovre del thailandese...
Se i cinesi sono intenzionati a prendere il Milan le prospettive sono altre che l'ennesima farsa.


----------



## Gabry (27 Aprile 2016)

C'è chi dice che alle 16 firmano il preliminare, chi dice che Berlusconi deve decidere entro giugno, chi dice che c'è Ma, chi Li. Tra un po' usciranno voci circa l'atterraggio di Iron Man a Casa Milan per portare un'offerta da parte dello Shield.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È nella natura umana dare più credibilità alle notizie che hanno più valore per un proprio tornaconto personale.
> Da qui il molto entusiasmo che vedo per gli "scoop" di Campopiano che ricalcano, quasi per filo e per segno, ogni desiderio più sfrenato del tifoso milanista.
> Per lo stesso motivo poi è normale l'andare contro e il dare dei cialtroni a quei giornalisti che, invece, riportano voci contrastanti e poco/meno piacevoli.
> 
> ...


Io credo che per valutare la credibilità di un giornalista occora vedere quante volte "ci ha preso".Io non ricordo sinceramente quanto Carlo Festa é credibile poiché non ricordo anzi se c'é qualcuno che lo segue qui sul forum mi piacerebbe scrivesse la sua opinione al riguardo.Dobbiamo dire però che Campopiano riportava Galatioto quando nessuno sapeva niente e ricordo ancora che quando tutti e dico TUTTI parlavano di settimana decisivissima,dentro o fuori,ultimatum e robe varie (incluso il Sole 24 Ore) lui continuava imperterrito a dire che non c'era nessuna dead-line ed oggi il suo giornale si esprime in maniera cosi netta,così sicura di se,che non mi pare possibile siano fregnacce,altrimenti immaginate come ne uscirebbe il Corriere e Campopiano se così non fosse.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ha anche scritto che Berlusconi ha detto si a trattare con loro, anzi parla di preliminare da firmare. Diciamole tutte le cose però



Ha messo un tweet tutto maiuscolo facendo intere di aver ceduto il Milan. Diciamo che ora sta cercando di riparare


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Davvero??



Si, su twitter


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ha anche scritto che Berlusconi ha detto si a trattare con loro, anzi parla di preliminare da firmare. Diciamole tutte le cose però



Che per come la traduco io significa:
Sì alla cessione, sì al preliminare (non so io lo leggo sul sito del CorSport in prima pagina, forse ho un malware io) e quindi ancora, giustamente, nessuna cessione ufficiale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Abbiamo una sola certezza, nessuna delle due parti ha smentito la trattativa in corso e questo già vuol dire tanto


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ha anche scritto che Berlusconi ha detto si a trattare con loro, anzi parla di preliminare da firmare. Diciamole tutte le cose però



Che ha detto in pratica?


----------



## beleno (27 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> *Milano Finanza ha appena pubblicato un articolo sull'ipotetica cessione del Milan.
> 
> Secondo MF, una cordata di imprenditori cinesi vuole la maggioranza del Milan. Con la due diligence già fatta, la valutazione complessiva sarebbe di 740-790 milioni, a cui si sommerebbero 300-400 milioni di investimenti su base pluriennale. Quindi, conclude MF, la spesa potenziale potrà raggiungere 1,2 miliardi.
> 
> Fonte: Milano Finanza*



Scusate se mi quoto  qui si parla di due diligence già fatta


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi quoto  qui si parla di due diligence già fatta



Bravo, tra l'altro le cifre coincidono, anzi c'è pure qualcosina in più.
Ma quando ricapiterà un'occasione del genere?


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ha messo un tweet tutto maiuscolo facendo intere di aver ceduto il Milan. Diciamo che ora sta cercando di riparare



Mah, a me sembra invece voglia essere preciso proprio per evitare buche clamorose. Ha spiegato bene cosa intende. Che la trattativa vada in porto o meno non dipende da lui, quindi inutile dire che sta cambiando registro o altro. Ormai tutti e dico tutti parlano di questa trattativa. Fininvest poteva smentire ma non lo ha fatto. Idem Galatioto. Bisogna solo aspettare, leggere ciò che dicono, e prendere il tutto con le pinze. Se pensiamo che ci dicano che sia tutto fatto, sbagliamo di grosso. Non è il momento adatto. Se invece ancora devono decidersi, amen, aspetteremo. Non c'è più via di fuga. Se rifiutano il nano avrà grosse ripercussioni anche dal punto di vista mediatico. E a questo lui tiene parecchio.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

*Furio Fedele: "La sensazione è che quest'anno il Milan avrà un nuovo proprietario.*


----------



## URABALO (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mah, a me sembra invece voglia essere preciso proprio per evitare buche clamorose. Ha spiegato bene cosa intende. Che la trattativa vada in porto o meno non dipende da lui, quindi inutile dire che sta cambiando registro o altro. Ormai tutti e dico tutti parlano di questa trattativa. Fininvest poteva smentire ma non lo ha fatto. Idem Galatioto. Bisogna solo aspettare, leggere ciò che dicono, e prendere il tutto con le pinze. Se pensiamo che ci dicano che sia tutto fatto, sbagliamo di grosso. Non è il momento adatto. Se invece ancora devono decidersi, amen, aspetteremo. Non c'è più via di fuga. Se rifiutano il nano avrà grosse ripercussioni anche dal punto di vista mediatico. E a questo lui tiene parecchio.


Ma alla fine Campopiano non ha contradetto niente,ha detto semplicemente che Berlusconi ha detto si alla cessione e che la prossima settimana si firmerà un patto vincolante.Ha solo voluto specificare che la cessione non é ancora avvenuta ovvero non é ufficiale.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "La sensazione è che quest'anno il Milan avrà un nuovo proprietario.*



Signori se anche lui abbandona la nave, vuol dire che ci siamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine Campopiano non ha contradetto niente,ha detto semplicemente che Berlusconi ha detto si alla cessione e che la prossima settimana si firmerà un patto vincolante.Ha solo voluto specificare che la cessione non é ancora avvenuta ovvero non é ufficiale.



Esattamente.  diciamo che molti sperano che non vada in porto questa trattativa, altrimenti sai che dolori....


----------



## URABALO (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Signori se anche lui abbandona la nave, vuol dire che ci siamo.



Da "Berlusconi é uno e trino" a "Quest'anno il Milan forse avrà un nuovo proprietario"


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Tutte queste voci contrastanti differiscono sui dettagli, non sul merito effettivo della trattativa.

Campopiano ha dimostrato di avere fonti serie e concrete in questa vicenda ma si è lasciato prendere la mano. Probabilmente ha saputo che presto si firmerà un mandato di trattativa in esclusiva con la cordata cinese ed ha preferito esagerare dichiarando urbi et orbi "Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan". Le luci della ribalta sono un'attrazione a cui è difficile dire no ma il poveretto avrebbe dovuto immaginare che una simile dichiarazione avrebbe scatenato un putiferio. Le smentite di rito non erano nemmeno quotate. 

Lo stesso dicasi per chi ha provato ad indovinare i nomi della cordata...Magari Alibaba c'è ma con una semplice partecipazione. Magari c'è insieme al gruppo Tencent. Magari sono solo loro. Se non desiderano rivelarsi, nessuno potrà saperlo fino alle eventuali firme ufficiali. Da qui la guerra delle voci: chi sostiene Robin Li, chi Jack Ma, chi Jackie Chan, chi rimpiange Mr.Pink etc...

La verità è che una trattativa a questo punto è innegabile che ci sia e che riguardi una cordata cinese. Il silenzio di Fininvest in questo senso è assordante. E' probabile che sia anche in fase avanzata ma probabilmente non così vicina alla conclusione come l'entusiasta Campopiano ha voluto vendere stamattina. In ogni caso cambia poco credo. Non si può passare da "E' fatta, Berlusconi ha venduto" a "E' tutta una bufala, Berlusconi rimarrà per sempre al Milan". La narrazione principale resta vera, a cambiare sono sfumature, protagonisti e tempistiche e nel regno dell'indefinito trionfano testate online e giornalisti in cerca di visibilità e clic. Bisogna armarsi di pazienza ed aspettare.

In attesa degli imprenditori di Singapore di cui parlava Bellinazzo. Altro che Bee, altro che cinesi...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi perche gira questa voce delle 16?? anche su facebook...è una voce campata in aria presumo...


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Esattamente.  diciamo che molti sperano che non vada in porto questa trattativa, altrimenti sai che dolori....



Secondo me ha voluto specificare perché il titolo del quotidiano faceva intendere che la cessione fosse già avvenuta cosa che in verità non lo é


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

*Lasciate perdere le "voci" che girano su Facebook. Sono tutte balle.

E ripetiamo per l'ennesima volta. Niente copia incolla da altri siti. Copia incolla = ban. Dovrebbe esservi entrato in testa già da anni.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Mi sorge un dubbio.. Visto che per la maggior parte le notizie parlano di "pronti all'esclusiva", anche ora leggendo sul sito del Corsport c'è scritto "sì al preliminare".. Significa che in qualsiasi caso se si "è partiti" ufficiosamente con la trattativa che è sulla base del 70% subito e 30% nei prossimi anni, Berlusconi una volta dato il consenso non può più uscirsene con ripensamenti dell'ultimo momento sulla maggioranza o in qualsiasi caso potrebbe ?


----------



## Crox93 (27 Aprile 2016)

Io sinceramente ci credo poco. Mi insospettisce soprattutto il tempismo di tutta la faccenda,dopo il crollo di Verona.
Mi pare la classica situazione Berlusconiana in cui si finge per alcuni mesi la cessione e poi improvvisamente tutto salta.
Mi pare un modo per far star tranquilli i tifosi e fargli digerire un altra stagione e un altro mercato fallimentari, una sorta di distrazione insomma.
Poi spero di sbagliarmi ma ho questa sensazione.


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "La sensazione è che quest'anno il Milan avrà un nuovo proprietario.*



l'ho ascoltato anche io,e sembrava veramente convinto


----------



## mabadi (27 Aprile 2016)

LiMaChan
non sarebbe male una cordata a tre


----------



## Jack14 (27 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi sorge un dubbio.. Visto che per la maggior parte le notizie parlano di "pronti all'esclusiva", anche ora leggendo sul sito del Corsport c'è scritto "sì al preliminare".. Significa che in qualsiasi caso se si "è partiti" ufficiosamente con la trattativa che è sulla base del 70% subito e 30% nei prossimi anni, Berlusconi una volta dato il consenso non può più uscirsene con ripensamenti dell'ultimo momento sulla maggioranza o in qualsiasi caso potrebbe ?



Certo che potrebbe ripensarci.. Per questo il buon Campopiano ha posto l'ultima specifica sul titolo dell'articolo che faceva intendere una vendita già avvenuta. Finchè non si firma tutto può cambiare... Come se tu decidei di vendere casa: hai deciso, ti sei accordato con il compratore, ma finchè non hai firmato il preliminare sei libero di cambiare idea!


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Certo che potrebbe ripensarci.. Per questo il buon Campopiano ha posto l'ultima specifica sul titolo dell'articolo che faceva intendere una vendita già avvenuta. Finchè non si firma tutto può cambiare... Come se tu decidei di vendere casa: hai deciso, ti sei accordato con il compratore, ma finchè non hai firmato il preliminare sei libero di cambiare idea!


beh ci saranno delle penali speriamo anche parecchio salate...che se silvio cambia idea i figli si incazzeranno di brutto spero...


----------



## Jack14 (27 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Mi sorge un dubbio.. Visto che per la maggior parte le notizie parlano di "pronti all'esclusiva", anche ora leggendo sul sito del Corsport c'è scritto "sì al preliminare".. Significa che in qualsiasi caso se si "è partiti" ufficiosamente con la trattativa che è sulla base del 70% subito e 30% nei prossimi anni, Berlusconi una volta dato il consenso non può più uscirsene con ripensamenti dell'ultimo momento sulla maggioranza o in qualsiasi caso potrebbe ?



Invece dopo aver firmato il preliminare (dipende da come viene impostato) il venditore si dovrebbe impegnare a vendere in questo caso la società ad un determinato prezzo a certe condizioni. Con eventuali penali nel caso in cui sfumi l'affare. Poi di sicuro qualcun altro ne saprà di più di me


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> *Milano Finanza ha appena pubblicato un articolo sull'ipotetica cessione del Milan.
> 
> Secondo MF, una cordata di imprenditori cinesi vuole la maggioranza del Milan. Con la due diligence già fatta, la valutazione complessiva sarebbe di 740-790 milioni, a cui si sommerebbero 300-400 milioni di investimenti su base pluriennale. Quindi, conclude MF, la spesa potenziale potrà raggiungere 1,2 miliardi.
> 
> Fonte: Milano Finanza*



in questo caso i 300/400 milioni su base pluriennale ( 3/4 anni ) spero proprio che escludano lo stadio altrimenti stiamo parlando di noccioline per fare il nuovo milan .

comunque se anche MF si sbilancia signori miei ci siamo .


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Invece dopo aver firmato il preliminare (dipende da come viene impostato) il venditore si dovrebbe impegnare a vendere in questo caso la società ad un determinato prezzo a certe condizioni. Con eventuali penali nel caso in cui sfumi l'affare. Poi di sicuro qualcun altro ne saprà di più di me



io firmo con te che vendo la mia macchina a 10 
nel contratto ( come con Bee ) diciamo che se trovi 10 vendo a determinate condizioni o salta tutto alla scadenza di 1 anno .
se tu trovi 10 io sono costretto a vendere . 
non si torna più indietro .


----------



## DEJAN75 (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> in questo caso i 300/400 milioni su base pluriennale ( 3/4 anni ) spero proprio che escludano lo stadio altrimenti stiamo parlando di noccioline per fare il nuovo milan .
> 
> comunque se anche MF si sbilancia signori miei ci siamo .



Diciamo dunque il budget che abbiamo avuto quest'anno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## DEJAN75 (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Gabry (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## mabadi (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente ci credo poco. Mi insospettisce soprattutto il tempismo di tutta la faccenda,dopo il crollo di Verona.
> Mi pare la classica situazione Berlusconiana in cui si finge per alcuni mesi la cessione e poi improvvisamente tutto salta.
> Mi pare un modo per far star tranquilli i tifosi e fargli digerire un altra stagione e un altro mercato fallimentari, una sorta di distrazione insomma.
> Poi spero di sbagliarmi ma ho questa sensazione.



Pure a me sembra tutta una presa in giro.
Le prime voci sulla cessione del Milan sono uscite fuori proprio in occasione dell'esonero di Mihajlovic, per calmare di tifosi e perché no, anche per permettere a Brocchi di lavorare con calma, distogliendo l'attenzione dei giornalisti sul gruppo. Poi non si è detto nulla dopo la vittoria contro la Sampdoria, salvo poi parlare di "svolta" proprio dopo la partita contro il Verona.
E Campopiano si è reso protagonista di un vergognoso CLICKBAIT ai danni dei tifosi rossoneri.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2016)

.

Rasoio di Occam.


----------



## beleno (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bravo, tra l'altro le cifre coincidono, anzi c'è pure qualcosina in più.
> Ma quando ricapiterà un'occasione del genere?



Sì le cifre sono in linea con quelle emerse nei giorni scorsi. L'offerta per come è descritta è ottima, e forse potrebbe essere anche l'ultima di questa portata. Speriamo bene


----------



## mark (27 Aprile 2016)

.

Esattamente


----------



## mabadi (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Aprile 2016)

Esatto,pure secondo me qui qualcuno ha sfruttato l'onda per trarne vantaggio personale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Carlotta di Fabregas
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahah



ahahhahahahahah che ricordi


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pure a me sembra tutta una presa in giro.
> Le prime voci sulla cessione del Milan sono uscite fuori proprio in occasione dell'esonero di Mihajlovic, per calmare di tifosi e perché no, anche per permettere a Brocchi di lavorare con calma, distogliendo l'attenzione dei giornalisti sul gruppo. Poi non si è detto nulla dopo la vittoria contro la Sampdoria, salvo poi parlare di "svolta" proprio dopo la partita contro il Verona.
> E Campopiano si è reso protagonista di un vergognoso CLICKBAIT ai danni dei tifosi rossoneri.


Ragionamento sensato,se non fosse che Galatioto rilascia un intervista alla Gazzetta dove conferma tutto quello che Campopiano aveva detto un paio di giorni prima quando nessuno sapeva niente.Galatioto é LA prova che Campopiano ha degli insider li dentro,e non é certo la sorella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

.
Non a caso ha preferito non fare nomi, dicendo "chi sa, forse Li, forse Ma...", però quel che è certo è che Berlusconi ha detto sì e si sta trattando per la chiusura della trattativa.


----------



## Basileuon (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## DEJAN75 (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Aprile 2016)

Il tizio giornalista non è che abbia poi riportato chissà quali fonti segrete lol. Non ha nemmeno rilevato i nomi per dire..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahahhahahahahah che ricordi



estate epica


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> estate epica



come si chiamava quello la boccello, bocci.arello?? o qualcosa del genere..


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

.

 bravo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...





beleno ha scritto:


> *Milano Finanza ha appena pubblicato un articolo sull'ipotetica cessione del Milan.
> 
> Secondo MF, una cordata di imprenditori cinesi vuole la maggioranza del Milan. Con la due diligence già fatta, la valutazione complessiva sarebbe di 740-790 milioni, a cui si sommerebbero 300-400 milioni di investimenti su base pluriennale. Quindi, conclude MF, la spesa potenziale potrà raggiungere 1,2 miliardi.
> 
> Fonte: Milano Finanza*





Aron ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele: "La sensazione è che quest'anno il Milan avrà un nuovo proprietario.*



.


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

.
Se fosse così si spiegherebbe tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Basileuon (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

.

Nel caso fosse vera questa storia, sciapò.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ragionamento sensato,se non fosse che Galatioto rilascia un intervista alla Gazzetta dove conferma tutto quello che Campopiano aveva detto un paio di giorni prima quando nessuno sapeva niente.Galatioto é LA prova che Campopiano ha degli insider li dentro,e non é certo la sorella.



Io infatti credo che il teatrino lo stiano facendo Berlusconi e i giornalisti, non Galatoio. Per me l'offerta esiste e sono tutte persone serie, ma Berlusconi non intende assolutamente accettare, e avrà risposto "datemi 500 milioni per il 30%, così posso comandare coi soldi vostri,loool".
Berlusconi anziché bloccare subito la trattativa, la sta tirando per le lunghe per i motivi che ho appena detto. Molti giornalisti invece stanno dicendo cose a casaccio solo per acchiappare click.

Campopiano comunque stamattina ha scritto "I CINESI COMPRANO IL MILAN, ABBERLUSCONE HA DETTO SI!1!!!", poi però ha scritto "Calma calmah, mai detto che Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan". Avrà anche degli insider, ma uno che scrive in quel modo per me non è assolutamente credibile.


edit: su Twitter ha scritto che quel titolo così forte non lo ha deciso lui, ma il direttore della testata.


----------



## pablog1585 (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Più passa il tempo e più mi deprimo.
La sensazione è che stavolta, se quello là (non lo nomino nemmeno più) dovesse rifiutare, qualcuno che andrebbe a cercarlo ci sarà

Ciò che mi fa essere pessimista è che le notizie che escono sono le notizie che tutti vorremmo sentire:

- l'uomo più ricco, più bello e più intraprendente di Cina
- galliani fuori dai piedi subito
- Marina ha deciso


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

.
Questo è già più problematico, perché, per carità, la deduzione è plausibile ma resta una deduzione.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

*Fabrizio Biasin Giornalista di LIbero e di TuttomercatoWeb scrive su Twitter: "Mi dicono che alle 16 è prevista la firma del preliminare di cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Mi dicono maggioranza, ma su questo sarei cauto.**

Pasquale Campopiano a chi faceva notare questa cosa risponde: Sì, l'ho visto (il tweet). A me risulta nel weekend, a borse chiuse. *


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Aprile 2016)

Non ha mai detto si alla vendita ma ad un possibile accordo preliminare. Non si è smentito per nulla.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Biasin Giornalista di LIbero e di TuttomercatoWeb scrive su Twitter: "Mi dicono che alle 16 è prevista la firma del preliminare di cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Mi dicono maggioranza, ma su questo sarei cauto.
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano a chi faceva notare questa cosa risponde: Sì, l'ho visto (il tweet). A me risulta nel weekend, a borse chiuse. *



Biasin...credibilità zero..


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

*Restate on topic*


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Biasin Giornalista di LIbero e di TuttomercatoWeb scrive su Twitter: "Mi dicono che alle 16 è prevista la firma del preliminare di cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Mi dicono maggioranza, ma su questo sarei cauto.
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano a chi faceva notare questa cosa risponde: Sì, l'ho visto (il tweet). A me risulta nel weekend, a borse chiuse. *



si è sbottonato di brutto qui Campopiano. Si è sbilanciato per il weekend. Preghiamo.


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...




.


----------



## mark (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Biasin Giornalista di LIbero e di TuttomercatoWeb scrive su Twitter: "Mi dicono che alle 16 è prevista la firma del preliminare di cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Mi dicono maggioranza, ma su questo sarei cauto.
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano a chi faceva notare questa cosa risponde: Sì, l'ho visto (il tweet). A me risulta nel weekend, a borse chiuse. *


In pratica questo week-end sarà decisivo per sapere se Campopiano è una fonte attendibile o no


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

mark ha scritto:


> In pratica questo week-end sarà decisivo per sapere se Campopiano è una fonte attendibile o no



Hanno aggiornato anche l'home page, non mi pare una sparata.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Biasin Giornalista di LIbero e di TuttomercatoWeb scrive su Twitter: "Mi dicono che alle 16 è prevista la firma del preliminare di cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Mi dicono maggioranza, ma su questo sarei cauto.**
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano a chi faceva notare questa cosa risponde: Sì, l'ho visto (il tweet). A me risulta nel weekend, a borse chiuse. *



Per discussioni o altro qui

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-e-c...-chi-ce-dietro-bufole-vt36310.html#post940414

Teniamo il topic pulito per le news ed Up altrimenti si intasa.

Grazie


----------



## Dany20 (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Biasin Giornalista di LIbero e di TuttomercatoWeb scrive su Twitter: "Mi dicono che alle 16 è prevista la firma del preliminare di cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Mi dicono maggioranza, ma su questo sarei cauto.**
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano a chi faceva notare questa cosa risponde: Sì, l'ho visto (il tweet). A me risulta nel weekend, a borse chiuse. *


Aspetto solo le firme. Ormai non mi illudo più.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Fabrizio Biasin Giornalista di LIbero e di TuttomercatoWeb scrive su Twitter: "Mi dicono che alle 16 è prevista la firma del preliminare di cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Mi dicono maggioranza, ma su questo sarei cauto.**
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano a chi faceva notare questa cosa risponde: Sì, l'ho visto (il tweet). A me risulta nel weekend, a borse chiuse. *



Al momento in cui viene firmato un preliminare Fininvest non potrà piú esimersi dal fare un comunicato ufficiale o sbaglio?


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Aprile 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Altra coincidenza interessante è che la signorina in questione ha lavorato (o ha ancora contatti) con Allen & Overy, che sta trattando la fusione di Wind e 3....non c'era proprio uno dei magnati cinesi interessati inserito anche in questa trattativa?



si, mi pare Whampoa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta a chi lo attacca per la differenza tra titolo e contenuto del suo scoop (ora però il titolo dice: "Berlusconi ha detto sì: nel weekend la firma del preliminare con i cinesi"): "Come lei ben sa i titoli non li decide il giornalista ma il direttore della testata"*


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

*Giulio Mola: "È tutto pronto per la cessione. Manca solo l'assenso conclusivo di Berlusconi.
Lui potrebbe voler aspettare almeno la fine della stagione, ma i cinesi vogliono chiudere al più presto per preparare la nuova squadra.Anche Barbara è convinta della bontà dell'operazione, e molto probabilmente sarà parte del nuovo organigramma societario. Difficilmente ci sarà una riconferma di Galliani.
Per Berlusconi, i dubbi sono solo affettivi. Sulle cifre e le modalità dell'operazione, c'è accordo totale."*


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

*Ordine a MC: "La nuova cordata farà una doppia proposta a Berlusconi. Garanzia di serietà su chi ci sta dietro"*


----------



## mark (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "È tutto pronto per la cessione. Manca solo l'assenso conclusivo di Berlusconi.
> Lui potrebbe voler aspettare almeno la fine della stagione, ma i cinesi vogliono chiudere al più presto per preparare la nuova squadra.Anche Barbara è convinta della bontà dell'operazione, e molto probabilmente sarà parte del nuovo organigramma societario. Difficilmente ci sarà una riconferma di Galliani.
> Per Berlusconi, i dubbi sono solo affettivi. Sulle cifre e le modalità dell'operazione, c'è accordo totale."*



Sarebbe perfetto.. Galliani via e Barbara (che non mi è dispiaciuta affatto fin'ora) dentro a fare da collante


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Twit del Corsport delle 17:30 *Berlusconi saluta il Milan*

Questi non mollano di una virgola

Non so come linkare e nemmeno se si può, ma chiunque può andare a vedere


----------



## Tic (27 Aprile 2016)

Sembra tutto troppo bello....


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Twit del Corsport delle 17:30 *Berlusconi saluta il Milan*
> 
> Questi non mollano di una virgola
> 
> Non so come linkare e nemmeno se si può, ma chiunque può andare a vedere



Ho visto. Addirittura hanno messo la gallery dei 30 anni di presidenza di Berlusconi. Questi fanno davvero sul serio.. Si stanno sbilanciando tanto.


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "È tutto pronto per la cessione. Manca solo l'assenso conclusivo di Berlusconi.
> Lui potrebbe voler aspettare almeno la fine della stagione, ma i cinesi vogliono chiudere al più presto per preparare la nuova squadra.Anche Barbara è convinta della bontà dell'operazione, e molto probabilmente sarà parte del nuovo organigramma societario. Difficilmente ci sarà una riconferma di Galliani.
> Per Berlusconi, i dubbi sono solo affettivi. Sulle cifre e le modalità dell'operazione, c'è accordo totale."*



Speriamo! Ormai l'elastico si sta staccando, ma fino alle firme non voglio illudermi


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "È tutto pronto per la cessione. Manca solo l'assenso conclusivo di Berlusconi.
> Lui potrebbe voler aspettare almeno la fine della stagione, ma i cinesi vogliono chiudere al più presto per preparare la nuova squadra.Anche Barbara è convinta della bontà dell'operazione, e molto probabilmente sarà parte del nuovo organigramma societario. Difficilmente ci sarà una riconferma di Galliani.
> Per Berlusconi, i dubbi sono solo affettivi. Sulle cifre e le modalità dell'operazione, c'è accordo totale."*



speriamo ma questi dubbi affettivi mi fanno paura


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "È tutto pronto per la cessione. Manca solo l'assenso conclusivo di Berlusconi.
> Lui potrebbe voler aspettare almeno la fine della stagione, ma i cinesi vogliono chiudere al più presto per preparare la nuova squadra.Anche Barbara è convinta della bontà dell'operazione, e molto probabilmente sarà parte del nuovo organigramma societario. Difficilmente ci sarà una riconferma di Galliani.
> Per Berlusconi, i dubbi sono solo affettivi. Sulle cifre e le modalità dell'operazione, c'è accordo totale."*



Curioso di vedere con che faccia si presenterà a San Siro la prossima.


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

E speriamo che Barbara possa riuscire a riportare in società Albertini, Maldini, magari Leonardo


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> E speriamo che Barbara possa riuscire a riportare in società Albertini, Maldini, magari Leonardo



non voliamo troppo avanti ragazzi, aspettiamo che si concretizzi tutto, io non voglio illudermi


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Sempre dal CorSport:

*16.40 I PICCOLIAZIONISTI DEL MILAN: FINITA L'ERA BERLUSCONI*

Riportano semplicemente le parole di Scala di ieri, notizia non notizia


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Ormai Berlusconi è accerchiato. Se anche Barbara spinge per la cessione non ha più a chi aggrapparsi, tranne Galliani. Dai che ci siamo.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sempre dal CorSport:
> 
> *16.40 I PICCOLIAZIONISTI DEL MILAN: FINITA L'ERA BERLUSCONI*



Sono le stesse dichiarazioni riportate da Milan World nel topic delle interviste?


----------



## mark (27 Aprile 2016)

Il corriere dello sport si sta sbilanciando in una maniera incredibile, se non dovesse succedere niente ci farebbe una figura di m... colossale, quindi sero che abbiano veramente qualche informatore serio ed affidabile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ormai Berlusconi è accerchiato. Se anche Barbara spinge per la cessione non ha più a chi aggrapparsi, tranne Galliani. Dai che ci siamo.



Barbara dovrebbe essere favorevole, gli altri figli marina su tutti non vedono l'ora che venda, non vedo cosa possa ostacolare tutto..


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sono le stesse dichiarazioni riportate da Milan World nel topic delle interviste?



Assolutamente si, ho modificato il mio post precedente, sorry


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Ordine a MC: "La nuova cordata farà una doppia proposta a Berlusconi. Garanzia di serietà su chi ci sta dietro"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a chi lo attacca per la differenza tra titolo e contenuto del suo scoop (ora però il titolo dice: "Berlusconi ha detto sì: nel weekend la firma del preliminare con i cinesi"): "Come lei ben sa i titoli non li decide il giornalista ma il direttore della testata"*





Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "È tutto pronto per la cessione. Manca solo l'assenso conclusivo di Berlusconi.
> Lui potrebbe voler aspettare almeno la fine della stagione, ma i cinesi vogliono chiudere al più presto per preparare la nuova squadra.Anche Barbara è convinta della bontà dell'operazione, e molto probabilmente sarà parte del nuovo organigramma societario. Difficilmente ci sarà una riconferma di Galliani.
> Per Berlusconi, i dubbi sono solo affettivi. Sulle cifre e le modalità dell'operazione, c'è accordo totale."*



*Quotate.*


----------



## wildfrank (27 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Fininvest ha smentito la notizia della cessione del milan, rimbalzata su due testate nazionali, ai cinesi per 700 milioni di euro per il 70%.*
> 
> Però si sono limitati a smentire questo, non la trattativa in se... direi che è una conferma.



Complimenti per l'avatar: è un capolavoro...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

*Il portale francese FootMercato conferma: Berlusconi vende il Milan per 700 MLN alla Cina. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Il portale francese FootMercato conferma: Berlusconi vende il Milan per 700 MLN alla Cina. *



Quel portale rilancia solo la notizia del CorSport, non facciamo confusione


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quel portale rilancia solo la notizia del CorSport, non facciamo confusione



si però per lanciare la notizia avranno fatto qualche verifica del caso, come in genere si è soliti fare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Per quanto riguarda la fonte del giornalista Pasquale Campopiano, chi ha intuito chi possa essere (ma rimane pur sempre una congettura non provata) per una questione di rispetto, delicatezza e serietà non dica nulla e taccia. Almeno fino a quando non arriveranno le firme. Stiamo pur sempre parlando di una trattativa delicatissima, dove in ballo c'è la vendita di una società per 700M. Quindi non scherziamo e non facciamoci prendere dalla foga dello scoop. Ripeto, chi ha capito se lo tenga per sé. In caso contrario il post sarà moderato.
*


----------



## Sevenchampions (27 Aprile 2016)

Vediamo se succede qualcosa ora che sono chiuse le borse...


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quel portale rilancia solo la notizia del CorSport, non facciamo confusione



Che intanto conferma che i cinesi si prenderanno pure i debiti del club.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Ordine a MC: "La nuova cordata farà una doppia proposta a Berlusconi. Garanzia di serietà su chi ci sta dietro"*



Curioso di sapere quale sia la seconda proposta...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per quanto riguarda la fonte del giornalista Pasquale Campopiano, chi ha intuito chi possa essere (ma rimane pur sempre una congettura non provata) per una questione di rispetto, delicatezza e serietà non dica nulla e taccia. Almeno fino a quando non arriveranno le firme. Stiamo pur sempre parlando di una trattativa delicatissima, dove in ballo c'è la vendita di una società per 700M. Quindi non scherziamo e non facciamoci prendere dalla foga dello scoop. Ripeto, chi ha capito se lo tenga per sé. In caso contrario il post sarà moderato.
> *



Già.
Forse sarebbe quasi il caso di cancellare quei messaggi se per chi ha scritto non è un problema.
IMHO ovviamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Complimenti per l'avatar: è un capolavoro...



Berlusconi forma perfetta dopo aver assorbito Trump, è il boss finale che i cinesi devono battere per comprare il Milan 

Tornando seri, effettivamente ora che le borse hanno chiuso potrebbe filtrare qualcosina.

Sono curioso anche riguardo al CdA di domani dopo tutte queste notizie oggi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere quale sia la seconda proposta...



Indovina? Parla di una proposta di minoranza. Quella che salverebbe il posto a tanta gente (giornalisti compresi). Ma francamente non ci credo, ne parla solo lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Indovina? Parla di una proposta di minoranza. Quella che salverebbe il posto a tanta gente (giornalisti compresi). Ma francamente non ci credo, ne parla solo lui.



Ne ho sentito parlare anche io, è una sparata secondo me, non avrebbe senso e sarebbe in aperta contraddizione con tutta la trattativa che hanno portato avanti fino ad ora.

Che poi se ci fosse davvero questa proposta, non ci sarebbero dubbi su quale preferirebbe Silvio, ma uno che mette i soldi per non comandare non esiste.

Oppure è Mr. Bee


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Ordine a MC: "La nuova cordata farà una doppia proposta a Berlusconi. Garanzia di serietà su chi ci sta dietro"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a chi lo attacca per la differenza tra titolo e contenuto del suo scoop (ora però il titolo dice: "Berlusconi ha detto sì: nel weekend la firma del preliminare con i cinesi"): "Come lei ben sa i titoli non li decide il giornalista ma il direttore della testata"*





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare anche io, è una sparata secondo me, non avrebbe senso e sarebbe in aperta contraddizione con tutta la trattativa che hanno portato avanti fino ad ora.
> 
> Che poi se ci fosse davvero questa proposta, non ci sarebbero dubbi su quale preferirebbe Silvio, ma uno che mette i soldi per non comandare non esiste.
> 
> Oppure è Mr. Bee



E quindi non esiste.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per quanto riguarda la fonte del giornalista Pasquale Campopiano, chi ha intuito chi possa essere (ma rimane pur sempre una congettura non provata) per una questione di rispetto, delicatezza e serietà non dica nulla e taccia. Almeno fino a quando non arriveranno le firme. Stiamo pur sempre parlando di una trattativa delicatissima, dove in ballo c'è la vendita di una società per 700M. Quindi non scherziamo e non facciamoci prendere dalla foga dello scoop. Ripeto, chi ha capito se lo tenga per sé. In caso contrario il post sarà moderato.
> *



*Topic ripulito, restiamo sul tema e non millantiamo le possibili fonti giornalistiche. E' una precauzione non solo per la bontà della trattativa, ma anche per il forum stesso. Grazie.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma figurarsi se i cinesi si prendono la minoranza ... Questi vengono qui per fare i disastri .


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Indovina? Parla di una proposta di minoranza. Quella che salverebbe il posto a tanta gente (giornalisti compresi). Ma francamente non ci credo, ne parla solo lui.



Dimmi che stai scherzando,ti prego.


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma figurarsi se i cinesi si prendono la minoranza ... Questi vengono qui per fare i disastri .



infatti,per me la notizia della minoranza e' una bufala


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma quale minoranza.. I cinesi vengono a buttare solo soldi e lasciare comandare Berlusconi? Ma per favore..su questo proprio ci metto la mano sul fuoco..o tutto o ciao ciao! Non sono tutti mr bee


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> infatti,per me la notizia della minoranza e' una bufala



La minoranza è stata una stupidata inventata con la storia anch'essa inventata di Mr Bee ....

Berlusconi è accerchiati non lo vuole più nessuno .


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Indovina? Parla di una proposta di minoranza. Quella che salverebbe il posto a tanta gente (giornalisti compresi). Ma francamente non ci credo, ne parla solo lui.



L'ha detto pure La Scala ieri a Suma, non esiste che uno caccia i soldi per lasciare la gestione ad altri.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...



Ma in tutto questo La Satta, che cosa dice? è d'accordo???


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo La Satta, che cosa dice? è d'accordo???



La vacca sa bene che sloggerà insieme a quell'asino del marito.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Guardate i social del Milan. Tutti i commenti, tutti, sono insulti e inviti a vendere (se non proprio minacce). Si sono messi contro TUTTI i tifosi del Milan. Anche gli arabi o i filippini, dall'altra parte del mondo, gli danno delle mer--. E questi di solito sono quelli che si gasano per Boateng e schifezze del genere.



> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.
> ...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

credo che la più grande conferma sia la totale mancanza di smentite di Fininvest...di solito facevano comunicati dopo 10 secondi su ogni singolo articolo...a questo punto un eventuale dietrofront non avrebbe il minimo senso neanche per un malato mentale come Silvio...


----------



## Black (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guardate i social del Milan. Tutti i commenti, tutti, sono insulti e inviti a vendere (se non proprio minacce). Si sono messi contro TUTTI i tifosi del Milan. Anche gli arabi o i filippini, dall'altra parte del mondo, gli danno delle mer--. E questi di solito sono quelli che si gasano per Boateng e schifezze del genere.



per questo dobbiamo ringraziare la geniale mossa di esonerare Miha, da parte di Silvio e la strepitosa campagna acquisti del Gallo. 
Pensate se per sbaglio eravamo a ridosso di Roma e Napoli, non so se mai avrebbero aperto ad una cessione


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> per questo dobbiamo ringraziare la geniale mossa di esonerare Miha, da parte di Silvio e la strepitosa campagna acquisti del Gallo.
> Pensate se per sbaglio eravamo a ridosso di Roma e Napoli, non so se mai avrebbero aperto ad una cessione



Ormai è un accerchiamento.
O molla, o la prossima stagione ci sarà San Siro deserto e la fuga degli sponsor.


----------



## Tobi (27 Aprile 2016)

Se tutto andrà per il meglio, durante il calciomercato per un padoin ci chiederanno 50 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> credo che la più grande conferma sia la totale mancanza di smentite di Fininvest...di solito facevano comunicati dopo 10 secondi su ogni singolo articolo...a questo punto un eventuale dietrofront non avrebbe il minimo senso neanche per un malato mentale come Silvio...




Oramai il dado è tratto ... È solo una questione di quando e a chi ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se tutto andrà per il meglio, durante il calciomercato per un padoin ci chiederanno 50 milioni



Sì peccato che a fare il mercato non ci sarà Galliani e venire al Milan dei Cinesi se tutto va come deve andare ci sarà la fila ..


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Aprile 2016)

lo so bisogna aspettare....stare calmi , anzi stare molto calmi.

pero' se per caso non dice si vien fuori una rivoluzione ; altro che motorino stile inter...


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> lo so bisogna aspettare....stare calmi , anzi stare molto calmi.
> 
> pero' se per caso non dice si vien fuori una rivoluzione ; altro che motorino stile inter...



Seee sogna....Barone e compagnia cantante fanno tanto i duri ma mai una contestazione ad Arcore, MAI


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

*Fabio Ravezzani: "Spero di sbagliare, ma dalle mie verifiche la pista Alibaba non porta a nessuna caverna del tesoro per il Milan."*


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Spero di sbagliare, ma dalle mie verifiche la pista Alibaba non porta a nessuna caverna del tesoro per il Milan."*



Cioè? A parte la fonte poco affidabile.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

*Marco Bellinazzo: "Fininvest non ha più dubbi. Il calcio non è più un settore strategico per loro. Berlusconi deve decidere di uscire di scena nella maniera a lui più gradita. Gli acquirenti verranno resi pubblici solo quando ci sarà il via libera all'accordo."*


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Cioè? A parte la fonte poco affidabile.



Secondo lui, Alibaba non è nella cordata.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Spero di sbagliare, ma dalle mie verifiche la pista Alibaba non porta a nessuna caverna del tesoro per il Milan."*



Stesso identico copione della trattativa Bee


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

*Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*



lo sto ascoltando...è VOMITEVOLE...assurdo che nessuno gli abbia ancora alzato le mani...lecchino schifoso


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*



Perchè lo riteniamo ancora affidabile?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*



Ma quale tre strada, ve ne dovete annà


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*



solo una e' la strada , gli altri sono baratri.


----------



## diavolo (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*


Prepara le valigie


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*



Ancora con il socio di minoranza...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*



In pratica ha solo fatto un elenco di tutti gli scenari possibili. Cosi' ci prende sicuro, un genio


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo: "Fininvest non ha più dubbi. Il calcio non è più un settore strategico per loro. Berlusconi deve decidere di uscire di scena nella maniera a lui più gradita. Gli acquirenti verranno resi pubblici solo quando ci sarà il via libera all'accordo."*



Sensatissimo, questi non vogliono essere i fantocci di nessuno, altro che Bee.
Questi sono i soldi e queste sono le condizioni, se rifiuti arrivederci e tanti saluti.


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Il futuro del Milan è di fronte a tre strade: proseguimento con Berlusconi; ingresso di un socio di minoranza; arrivo di un nuovo proprietario. Il momento è delicato e i tifosi sono arrabbiati.*



Ragazzi la notizia di Jack Ma oggi ha fatto il giro del web e ha avuto fonti come Repubblica, Milano Finanza, Millionaire. Ha avuto un hype troppo grande che fa ben sperare.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Suma dice che secondo lui si va avanti col Milan giovane e italiano. Vederlo sbattuto via da Milan Channel sarà una grande soddisfazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?" 
Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



e che cavolo..


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



Campopiano dove sei?


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



Mi sto convincendo sempre di più che ci sia in mezzo anche Hutchison Wampoa...per convincere Berlusconi ci vuole un soggetto di cui si fidi ciecamente e Li Ka Shing lo conosce bene...






Potrebbero esserci nella cordata diversi investitori di un certo rilievo visto che, come dice l'articolo, operazioni del genere vengono appoggiate dal governo stesso.
Magari Alibaba potrebbe essere uno degli sponsor, chi lo sa


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo: "Fininvest non ha più dubbi. Il calcio non è più un settore strategico per loro. Berlusconi deve decidere di uscire di scena nella maniera a lui più gradita. Gli acquirenti verranno resi pubblici solo quando ci sarà il via libera all'accordo."*


Affermazione corretta, che rettifica l'errata affermazione di ieri di Campopiano sulla non conoscenza della identità degli acquirenti da parte di Fininvest. Il rigido patto di riservatezza (con penali che possono arrivare a volte al 30% del valore della transazione) non consente deroghe, ma l'identità degli acquirenti è ben nota a Berlusconi dall'inizio delle negoziazioni. Le informazioni ricevute dal giovane insider del Corriere dello Sport su possibili identificazioni degli acquirenti, in specie quelle delle ultime ore, possono dunque essere intese come depistaggi in una fase molto importante del deal. Aspettiamo, le notizie su una Fininvest ed un Berlusconi definitivamente convinti della affidabilità della proposta e delle garanzie connesse dovrebbe essere sufficiente a rassicurare tutti noi sulla bontà di una scelta che in ogni caso doveva essere fatta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



E' dura, si soffre...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



Ma le gole profonde dell'Agi hanno fatto anche film a luci rosse?  ...o forse di professione fanno i pompieri?


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



da piangere


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



L'ultima parte è scontatissima, sulla prima parte, sinceramente, non mi fido.
L'Agi non è AdnKronos o Ansa.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*




Ahi....


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma dice che secondo lui si va avanti col Milan giovane e italiano. Vederlo sbattuto via da Milan Channel sarà una grande soddisfazione



Fuori tempo massimo. Ormai il bubbone è esploso, l'epidemia è imminente.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Corriere Dello Sport si è esposto troppo...non fai un titolo del genere senza la certezza di quello che dici...xkè qui se stai dicendo boiate significa chiudere il giornale...nessuno dopo una roba del genere riprenderebbe un giornale del genere...quindi stavolta sono fiducioso....


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Suma dice che secondo lui si va avanti col Milan giovane e italiano.* Vederlo sbattuto via da Milan Channel sarà una grande soddisfazione





Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Aprile 2016)

eccallà .. mi tocco tutto il toccabile .. ora con le news più disparate si balla di brutto


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



Vogliono distruggerci totalmente, immagino Suma come ci godrebbe se si continuasse con Berlusconi, non aspetta altro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Ormai il bubbone è ampiamente esploso, quindi le notizie "smorzanti" (come da ultima quella dell'Agi) le trovo normali prima delle firme. 
Per quanto è possibile, aspettiamo con calma i comunicati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai il bubbone è ampiamente esploso, quindi le notizie "smorzanti" (come da ultima quella dell'Agi) le trovo normali prima delle firme.
> Per quanto è possibile, aspettiamo con calma i comunicati.



concordo pure io su questo, però adesso vediamo come si evolve la situazione..


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi non ci resta che attendere, inutile farsi il sangue amaro ora. Seguiamo le varie notizie con interesse e stop, senza prenderle troppo sul serie (positive o negative che siano).
Just wait.


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*


mi aspettavo una notizia negativa....resto ottimista


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai il bubbone è ampiamente esploso, quindi le notizie "smorzanti" (come da ultima quella dell'Agi) le trovo normali prima delle firme.
> Per quanto è possibile, aspettiamo con calma i comunicati.



appunto,hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## milan1899 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*


Eh sì perché avere una squadra in Cina è come avere il club che fino a poco fa era il più titolato al mondo... Che paragone


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Sembra di stare su una nave, abbiamo avuto una navigazione stupenda per tutta la giornata e ora si balla di brutto.

Comunque a me sembrano molto smorzature di rito, e poi la frase attribuita a Jack Ma mi fa sorridere, uno del suo livello non ragiona così.


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mi sto convincendo sempre di più che ci sia in mezzo anche Hutchison Wampoa...per convincere Berlusconi ci vuole un soggetto di cui si fidi ciecamente e Li Ka Shing lo conosce bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nome da tenere d'occhio, Li. Vicinissimo al segretario Xi Jinping, enormi risorse personali, stile da mecenate illuminato. Ha interessi connessi all'Italia nel settore telefonia. Potrebbe essere quel nome di preferenza di Berlusconi da lui più volte invocato. C'è un ma: non ce lo vedo ad andare da Galatioto per farsi assistere in un affare di questo tipo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*


Praticamente non c'è nulla: non ci sono i compratori, perché la cordata non è cinese e non si conosce, e non c'è la trattativa. Non ci credo. Ok voler dare notizie negative ma così è troppo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

Pasquale Campopiano...solo lui bisogna seguire come notizie e basta...ha dato il via a tutto...si sta giocando la reputazione...ha dato come data per l'accordo preliminare questo week end...basta aspettare Lunedì per vedere se aveva ragione...ste smentite sono solo carta igienica...presunte voci da presunte fonti...fuffa...


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Li Ka Shing sarebbe un profilo perfetto, ma ha 87 anni...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



Tutte cose purtroppo plausibili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mi sto convincendo sempre di più che ci sia in mezzo anche Hutchison Wampoa...per convincere Berlusconi ci vuole un soggetto di cui si fidi ciecamente e Li Ka Shing lo conosce bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In che occasione fu scattata questa foto?


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nome da tenere d'occhio, Li. Vicinissimo al segretario Xi Jinping, enormi risorse personali, stile da mecenate illuminato. Ha interessi connessi all'Italia nel settore telefonia. Potrebbe essere quel nome di preferenza di Berlusconi da lui più volte invocato. C'è un *Ma*: non ce lo vedo ad andare da Galatioto per farsi assistere in un affare di questo tipo.



Direi proprio che c'è un grosso MA di mezzo 
Io credo che uno dei due colossi sia coinvolto, non vedo molte alternative, forse Robin Li, ma non sono convinto.
Detto ciò, l'importante è che si faccia...chiunque sia l'investitore, siamo sicuri che i soldi li abbia e che li voglia usare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In che occasione fu scattata questa foto?



15 gennaio 2003


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2016)

De Ja vu alla finale milan Liverpool.

Fine primo tempo..... Bottiglia di champagne appoggiata sul tavolo..... 


Oggi: la bottiglia di champagne la devo ancora comprare!


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Praticamente non c'è nulla: non ci sono i compratori, perché la cordata non è cinese e non si conosce, e non c'è la trattativa. Non ci credo. Ok voler dare notizie negative ma così è troppo.


E soprattutto non c'è la notizia di agenzia: una fonte riferisce che un'altra persona avrebbe detto che... No, grazie: nomi, cognomi, soprannomi, frasi attribuite ad un soggetto che conferma di averle dette e non gli sono carpite da un confidente infedele. Si apra la botola.


----------



## massvi (27 Aprile 2016)

Non sono ottimista sulla cessione della società. Il Milan conclude ogni anno, pur spendendo poco nel calciomercato (eccezion fatta per questa sessione), con rossi pesanti a bilancio, non ha lo stadio di proprietà e a farlo ci vogliono almeno 5 anni. Le pretese di Berlusconi sono senza senso, eravamo un club glorioso ma da qualche anno, inutile negarlo, valiamo meno di club di secondo piano degli altri campionati europei.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2016)

Un no di Berlusconi *sarebbe irricevibile, tardivo e inopportuno*

Non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.


----------



## massvi (27 Aprile 2016)

Però, vorrei per un attimo credere all'arrivo dei cinesi: danno 800 milioni a Berlusconi, "caricano" la squadra con 120 sul mercato, coprono i buchi che ci saranno a bilancio di almeno 100 milioni... e si ritrovano con -1mld di euro nelle tasche e, forse, la supercoppa. Chi e' il pazzo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

Intanto Sky parla di trattativa ben avviata e patto di riservatezza rigido...ergo : bisogna solo aspettare il fine settimana


----------



## Ciachi (27 Aprile 2016)

.....un 'parto'!!!!.......


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



Faccio un rapido recap di alcune delle fonti che hanno accostato oggi Jack Ma al Milan:

Repubblica, AdnKronos (che però non ha confermato), Ansa, Askanews, LaPresse, Milano Finanza, Il Fatto quotidiano, Rainews, Huffington Post, Panorama, Wired, Millionaire, Mirro.co.uk, BusinessInsider.

Sono tutte fonti autorevoli. Possibile si sbilancino tutte per nulla?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agi: fonti cinesi vicine ad Alibaba smentiscono negoziati in corso per il Milan. La fonte avrebbe rivelato il pensiero di Jack: "Ho già finanziato un club in Cina, cosa me ne faccio pure del Milan?"
> Secondo la fonte Berlusconi ancora non si sarebbe convinto a cedere il giocattolo. Si avvalora invece l'interesse per la società rossonera proveniente da più parti, non solo cinesi. Secondo la fonte un gruppo cinese non farebbe mai un simile investimento senza un programma economico ben preciso, che regga tale investimento.*



Jack Ma disse esattamente queste parole circa un anno fa, non vorrei le abbiano semplicemente riprese


Bisogna vedere se ha ridetto la stessa identica cosa (possibilissimo)


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Faccio un rapido recap di alcune delle fonti che hanno accostato oggi Jack Ma al Milan:
> 
> Repubblica, AdnKronos (che però non ha confermato), Ansa, Askanews, LaPresse, Milano Finanza, Il Fatto quotidiano, Rainews, Huffington Post, Panorama, Wired, Millionaire, Mirro.co.uk, BusinessInsider.
> 
> Sono tutte fonti autorevoli. Possibile si sbilancino tutte per nulla?



Per me è evidente, è scappata qualche notizia, c'è un patto di riservatezza ferreo, e qualcuno si è lamentato. Ergo spegniamo queste indiscrezioni e continuiamo la trattativa in gran segreto e in santa pace. Inutile pensare adesso chi c'è in questa cordata ( quindi più persone ricordiamolo), l'unica cosa che deve interessare a noi in questo momento è che Silvio accetti, il resto verrà da se. Galatioto non credo si metta a rappresentare gente poco raccomandabile o che non ha voglia di investire. QUindi calma e gesso. Il dado ormai è tratto.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2016)

Ne hanno parlato anche al TG1.
Ci siamo direi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ne hanno parlato anche al TG1.
> Ci siamo direi.


Vero. Di solito lì fanno passare cose già fatte. Di solito, eh...


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ne hanno parlato anche al TG1.
> Ci siamo direi.



Cioè? che la trattativa è a buon punto?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

*Galliani intercettato a Milano all'evento evento Huawei: "Non si parla, non si parla"*


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato a Milano all'evento evento Huawei: "Non si parla, non si parla"*



Quanti tic aveva?


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato a Milano all'evento evento Huawei: "Non si parla, non si parla"*



Fino a qualche settimana fa chiosava dicendo "E' una decisione di Fininvest, non posso dire nulla"...già il fatto che abbia cambiato il motivetto potrebbe voler dire qualcosa


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato a Milano all'evento evento Huawei: "Non si parla, non si parla"*



ragazzi tocchiamo ferro è tutto quanto c'è da toccare, ma oggi c'è stato qualcosa di grosso e da qui la fuga di notizie.

Un giornale di Finanza inglese nel suo articolo scrive "Rappresentanti di Alibaba hanno detto di essersi incontrati con Fininvest oggi"

A sensazione, uscirà qualche news a brevissimo. Siamo agli sgoccioli. Queste notizie non escono prima.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Comunque sarebbe interessante sentire Confaolineri. L'anno scorso quando davano tutti per fatto Bee, lui disse "c'è da piangere".


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque sarebbe interessante sentire Confaolineri. L'anno scorso quando davano tutti per fatto Bee, lui disse "c'è da piangere".



Hai sentito le parole di La Scala? "Sapevamo che Bee non era una cosa seria"


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Aprile 2016)

Il dirigente più tichettoso al mondo.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato a Milano all'evento evento Huawei: "Non si parla, non si parla"*



quando dice così mi fa paura. Sembra contento.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> ragazzi tocchiamo ferro è tutto quanto c'è da toccare, ma oggi c'è stato qualcosa di grosso e da qui la fuga di notizie.
> 
> Un giornale di Finanza inglese nel suo articolo scrive "Rappresentanti di Alibaba hanno detto di essersi incontrati con Fininvest oggi"
> 
> A sensazione, uscirà qualche news a brevissimo. Siamo agli sgoccioli. Queste notizie non escono prima.



Quale giornale?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

*Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quanti tic aveva?



Quancuno ha contato i colpi di collo .. Superati i 10 in 10 secondi vuol dire che ci siamo ..


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



Grazie [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] per la dritta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*


Tutto sembra portare a Jack Ma...


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*


È una fonte affidabile?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*


santo dio qui si rischia di diventare più ricchi di qualunque società calcistica mondiale...non oso pensare se quell'essere rifiuta all'ultimo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



Ma parliamo CINESE? Uppiamo gli ultimi post!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> È una fonte affidabile?



Non so è un sito di finanza britannico..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Aprile 2016)

Finché non vedo le firme e una dichiarazione ufficiale non credo a nulla.


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] per la dritta



E di che, sono tornato da lavoro e mi so messo a spulciare notizie come se non ci fosse un domani 

Comunque anche questo, sito mica da ridere eh


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



Alibaba, per il tipo di attività che svolge, comprando il Milan avrebbe un ritorno d'immagine non indifferente e potrebbe posizionarla anche in Europa quasi ai livelli di Amazon...
Sarebbe un'affare che farebbe guadagnare entrambi probabilmente, perciò non resta che sperare.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



Un sito inglese (?) non avrebbe motivo di sparare cavolate così tutto d'un tratto, ciò che arriva dall'estero forse ha pure più diritto di essere preso in considerazione.
Credo sia credibile.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

qualcuno piu su ha detto di confalonieri quando parlo riguardo Bee...ha ragione ricordo anche io...probabilmente è l'unico vero confidente di Silvio....qualcuno ha il numero?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



Apperò  fonti british che non rimbalzano nulla!


----------



## Victorss (27 Aprile 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Finché non vedo le firme e una dichiarazione ufficiale non credo a nulla.


Ottimo. Esattamente come me. 
Comunque se tutto fosse vero come ci auguriamo tutti quello di aprile scorso qui sul forum sarebbe lo scoop dell anno! Ricordate Berlusconi che dice "sto vendendo il 75% alla Cina?. Praticamente un anno fa milanworld c aveva visto giusto.
Attendiamo firme e l'ufficialità, tutto il resto é fuffa.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



Comunque nell'articolo viene riportato ciò che sappiamo già, cioè che Alibaba sta per comprare il Milan.
In più aggiunge dell'incontro avvenuto oggi in Italia, quindi dovrebbe essere piuttosto affidabile e non dovrebbe essere una scopiazzata di notizie dall'Italia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Aprile 2016)

E' tutto il giorno che tengo il freno a mano tirato...

Un'altra delusione quando tutto appare fatto non la potrei reggere...

La notizia però rimbalza ormai ovunque... ne da notizia pure il Mirror (che ha la credibilità di un tabloid britannico, ma chissà...)


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



*Intanto anche Channelnewsasia ha pubblicato, credo da pochi minuti, una notizia sulla trattativa. 
Non cita nessuna fonte italiana e parla di 400mln per il 70%, dice che Berlusconi dovrebbe annunciare notità domani nell'assemblea degli azionisti*

L'articolo è datato 28 aprile alle ore 1.10


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Intanto anche Channelnewsasia ha pubblicato, credo da pochi minuti, una notizia sulla trattativa.
> Non cita nessuna fonte italiana e parla di 400mln per il 70%, dice che Berlusconi dovrebbe annunciare notità domani nell'assemblea degli azionisti*
> 
> L'articolo è datato 28 aprile alle ore 1.10



Bravissimo The P  incrociamo le dita!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi ho appena visto a Sky jack Ma pronunciare questa frase : " con un cambio di codice su Alibaba lo scorso abbo abbiamo risparmiato 1,5 miliardi di dollari " .

Cioè capito Ahhahah così ... Questo ha i soldi che gli escono da ovunque ...

VOLA JACK VOLAAAAAAA


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Intanto anche Channelnewsasia ha pubblicato, credo da pochi minuti, una notizia sulla trattativa.
> Non cita nessuna fonte italiana e parla di 400mln per il 70%, dice che Berlusconi dovrebbe annunciare notità domani nell'assemblea degli azionisti*
> 
> L'articolo è datato 28 aprile alle ore 1.10



Sarà presente all'assemblea???


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto il sito proactiveinvestors.com, avrebbe scritto, che oggi ci sarebbe stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Alibaba e Berlusconi*



Ho letto l'articolo mi sembra fuffa sinceramente.  
Tra l'altro l'autore scrive che Lippi potrebbe tornare in Italia proprio in questo scenario, e parlano di lui come attuale direttore tecnico del Guanghzou. Peccato che si è dimesso un anno fa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Intanto anche Channelnewsasia ha pubblicato, credo da pochi minuti, una notizia sulla trattativa.
> Non cita nessuna fonte italiana e parla di 400mln per il 70%, dice che Berlusconi dovrebbe annunciare notità domani nell'assemblea degli azionisti*
> 
> L'articolo è datato 28 aprile alle ore 1.10



Ora ho preso l'articolo però all'inizio leggo 'Italian media reported on Wednesday'. Quindi dovrebbe essere una notizia di rimbalzo. La parte sulla presenza di Silvio domani al CDA però sembra autentica. Vediamo...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani intercettato a Milano all'evento evento Huawei: "Non si parla, non si parla"*



Dai che sloggi.


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho appena visto a Sky jack Ma pronunciare questa frase : " con un cambio di codice su Alibaba lo scorso abbo abbiamo risparmiato 1,5 miliardi di dollari " .
> 
> Cioè capito Ahhahah così ... Questo ha i soldi che gli escono da ovunque ...
> 
> VOLA JACK VOLAAAAAAA



Volendo ci compra come noi un caffè la mattina.


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Aprile 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Volendo ci compra come noi un caffè la mattina.



Se con quel cambio di codice ci facesse 10 anni di mercato ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Volendo ci compra come noi un caffè la mattina.



Se solo volesse questo ci potrebbe far tornare competivi in 2 anni ... Questo potrebbe comprarci e metterci 200 milioni all anno come se niente fosse .


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ora ho preso l'articolo però all'inizio leggo 'Italian media reported on Wednesday'. Quindi dovrebbe essere una notizia di rimbalzo. La parte sulla presenza di Silvio domani al CDA però sembra autentica. Vediamo...



Vero, avevo letto di fretta. Scusate.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho appena visto a Sky jack Ma pronunciare questa frase : " con un cambio di codice su Alibaba lo scorso abbo abbiamo risparmiato 1,5 miliardi di dollari " .
> 
> Cioè capito Ahhahah così ... Questo ha i soldi che gli escono da ovunque ...
> 
> VOLA JACK VOLAAAAAAA



Lol  cambiando un codice hanno guadagnato 1/5 del patrimonio del Berlusca


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Fatevi un giretto sul forum dei finocchi. Fino a ieri ci prendevano per i fondelli, oggi tremano dopo le notizie sui cinesi.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho appena visto a Sky jack Ma pronunciare questa frase : " con un cambio di codice su Alibaba lo scorso abbo abbiamo risparmiato 1,5 miliardi di dollari " .
> 
> Cioè capito Ahhahah così ... Questo ha i soldi che gli escono da ovunque ...
> 
> VOLA JACK VOLAAAAAAA



Questi post mi fanno eiaculare arcobaleni. Se finisce a tarallucci e vino smetto per sempre di seguire il MIlan.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Aprile 2016)

Qualcuno sa chi è questo Li Ka-Shing? Ho letto solo che ha 88 anni...non rischiamo di passare da un vecchio rintronato a un altro?


----------



## Gabry (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se solo volesse questo ci potrebbe far tornare competivi in 2 anni ... Questo potrebbe comprarci e metterci 200 milioni all anno come se niente fosse .



Potrebbe, ma purtroppo non è il tipo di uomo che getta milioni a fondo perduto per vincere dei trofei e gloria.
Non è lo sceicco che non sapendo cosa fare spende e spande senza oculatezza.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fatevi un giretto sul forum dei finocchi. Fino a ieri ci prendevano per i fondelli, oggi tremano dopo le notizie sui cinesi.



Ahahahah godo


----------



## siioca (27 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa chi è questo Li Ka-Shing? Ho letto solo che ha 88 anni...non rischiamo di passare da un vecchio rintronato a un altro?



Diciamo che è l'uomo piu ricco d'oriente ,decimo nella classifica mondiale degli uomini piu ricchi al mondo.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fatevi un giretto sul forum dei finocchi. Fino a ieri ci prendevano per i fondelli, oggi tremano dopo le notizie sui cinesi.



Fortunatamente è bloccato agli utenti non registrati, anche MW dovrebbe tutelarsi nei topic più seguiti come questo dove parecchi ospiti (inteso come tifosi di altre squadre) vengono a ficcanasare per chissà quali motivi...


----------



## siioca (27 Aprile 2016)

Comunque io non credo che sia il patron di Alibaba a comprare il Milan ,Alibaba ha recentemente investito 4 miliardi e mezzo di dollari nella Suning per prendersi il 20% di quote proprio della societa' del "magnate" cinese che vuole comprarsi l'Inter.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2016)

Vai Jack Ma!!! Portaci James Rodriguez!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vai Jack Ma!!! Portaci James Rodriguez!!!




Madó  non farmi bagnare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Fu Yixiang a TMW: non credo che Berlusconi sia pronto a vendere il Milan. Mia sensazione. E comunque Jack Ma non è interessato. Un anno e mezzo fa fui proprio io a proporgli di prendere il Milan. Mi rispose: 'a cosa mi serve, Fu?' (stessa frase della fonte anonima dell'Agi...... ndr). Forse però oggi ha cambiato idea. Chissà. Ma i media italiani mi sembra stiano volutamente citando nomi di aziende che non hanno problemi di liquidità. Teoricamente tutto è possibile. Vedremo''*


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fu Yixiang a TMW: non credo che Berlusconi sia pronto a vendere il Milan. Mia sensazione. E comunque Jack Ma non è interessato. Un anno e mezzo fa fui proprio io a proporgli di prendere il Milan. Mi rispose: 'a cosa mi serve, Fu?' (stessa frase della fonte anonima dell'Agi...... ndr). Forse però oggi ha cambiato idea. Chissà. Ma i media italiani mi sembra stiano volutamente citando nomi di aziende che non hanno problemi di liquidità. Teoricamente tutto è possibile. Vedremo''*



è lo stesso personaggio di cui l'hanno scorso riportammo le parole quando si parlava di Mr Pink e Zong, e diceva cose del tutto differenti: di Berlusconi che voleva vendere e di valorizzazione del club, E poi si esponeva come se fosse anche un suo progetto. Non so, non me lo bevo.


----------



## siioca (27 Aprile 2016)

Lui qualcosa sa ,ma per ovvi motivi si deve cucire la bocca,comunque nell'articolo ha detto che è piu facile che l'inter passa ai cinesi che il milan


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> è lo stesso personaggio di cui l'hanno scorso riportammo le parole quando si parlava di Mr Pink e Zong, e diceva cose del tutto differenti: di Berlusconi che voleva vendere e di valorizzazione del club, E poi si esponeva come se fosse anche un suo progetto. Non so, non me lo bevo.



vabbè ora è il momento in cui ognuno c'ha da ritagliarsi i suoi 5 minuti di gloria...


----------



## ignaxio (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> in finale ne prendiamo 3/4 ad essere ottimisti



Hai ragione, ma almeno il gusto di tifare dai!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fu Yixiang a TMW: non credo che Berlusconi sia pronto a vendere il Milan. Mia sensazione. E comunque Jack Ma non è interessato. Un anno e mezzo fa fui proprio io a proporgli di prendere il Milan. Mi rispose: 'a cosa mi serve, Fu?' (stessa frase della fonte anonima dell'Agi...... ndr). Forse però oggi ha cambiato idea. Chissà. Ma i media italiani mi sembra stiano volutamente citando nomi di aziende che non hanno problemi di liquidità. Teoricamente tutto è possibile. Vedremo''*



Si e adesso diamo più retta a questo Sig. nessuno che a Galatioto che fa transazioni da miliardi di dollari da 20 anni .


----------



## ignaxio (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fu Yixiang a TMW: non credo che Berlusconi sia pronto a vendere il Milan. Mia sensazione. E comunque Jack Ma non è interessato. Un anno e mezzo fa fui proprio io a proporgli di prendere il Milan. Mi rispose: 'a cosa mi serve, Fu?' (stessa frase della fonte anonima dell'Agi...... ndr). Forse però oggi ha cambiato idea. Chissà. Ma i media italiani mi sembra stiano volutamente citando nomi di aziende che non hanno problemi di liquidità. Teoricamente tutto è possibile. Vedremo''*



Ad ogni post il grassetto, già prima di leggerlo, mi sale l'euforia


----------



## massvi (27 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me Berlusconi non venderà il Milan, lo venderanno i figli quando oramai saranno passati 20 anni dall'ultimo successo. Sono ottimista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: Giornata infinita, tra poco possibili nuovi aggiornamenti. Torno in redazione!*


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: Giornata infinita, tra poco possibili nuovi aggiornamenti. Torno in redazione!*



Non promette bene.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: Giornata infinita, tra poco possibili nuovi aggiornamenti. Torno in redazione!*



Facci sognare.


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: Giornata infinita, tra poco possibili nuovi aggiornamenti. Torno in redazione!*



Rivelazione Campopiano! Conosco molta gente al Corriere, ma sto Campopiano non lo avevo mai sentito. Mi informerò.


----------



## gabuz (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: Giornata infinita, tra poco possibili nuovi aggiornamenti. Torno in redazione!*



Vai anche tu in redazione che ci aggiorni prima


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: Giornata infinita, tra poco possibili nuovi aggiornamenti. Torno in redazione!*



E io che volevo andare a dormire... mannaggia a te Campopiano!


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fu Yixiang a TMW: non credo che Berlusconi sia pronto a vendere il Milan. Mia sensazione. E comunque Jack Ma non è interessato. Un anno e mezzo fa fui proprio io a proporgli di prendere il Milan. Mi rispose: 'a cosa mi serve, Fu?' (stessa frase della fonte anonima dell'Agi...... ndr). Forse però oggi ha cambiato idea. Chissà. Ma i media italiani mi sembra stiano volutamente citando nomi di aziende che non hanno problemi di liquidità. Teoricamente tutto è possibile. Vedremo''*



Questo è quello che parlava di azionariato popolare per intenderci....


----------



## mabadi (27 Aprile 2016)

un amico che ha la cugina che fa le pulizia nello studio legale de roma mi ha confermato il nome.
jack ma.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fu Yixiang a TMW: non credo che Berlusconi sia pronto a vendere il Milan. Mia sensazione. E comunque Jack Ma non è interessato. Un anno e mezzo fa fui proprio io a proporgli di prendere il Milan. Mi rispose: 'a cosa mi serve, Fu?' (stessa frase della fonte anonima dell'Agi...... ndr). Forse però oggi ha cambiato idea. Chissà. Ma i media italiani mi sembra stiano volutamente citando nomi di aziende che non hanno problemi di liquidità. Teoricamente tutto è possibile. Vedremo''*



Pugnalata al cuore, maledetto


----------



## anakyn101 (27 Aprile 2016)

ESCLUSIVO! E' il fondo cinese Evergande a comprare il Milan di Berlusconi (Corriere della sport)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> ESCLUSIVO! E' il fondo cinese Evergande a comprare il Milan di Berlusconi (Corriere della sport)



Lo ha detto sempre Campopiano, ma adesso ha cancellato il tweet.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto sempre Campopiano, ma adesso ha cancellato il tweet.



Però è anche in prima pagina sul sito del CdS


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Abbiamo il nome: Evergrande Real Estate Group..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



Ce li hanno i soldi?


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: Giornata infinita, tra poco possibili nuovi aggiornamenti. Torno in redazione!*



Ovviamente ora abbasserà il tiro...


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



Evergrande sarebbe?


----------



## siioca (27 Aprile 2016)

Ma il proprietario del Guangzhou è Jack Ma


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Evergrande sarebbe?



Dal nome intero sembra una società di animatori


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



E la spara piano così?


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

*Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): "Berlusconi mai così vicino a cedere la maggioranza. La decisione finale entro martedì o mercoledì. Se Berlusconi darà il suo consenso, il resto accadrebbe velocemente ed entro un mese si arriverebbe alla firma del preliminare e alla definizione di ogni dettaglio, governance compresa, perché i cinesi hanno già chiara una propria squadra.
In ambienti vicini si smentisce comunque l'interesse di Alibaba."
*


----------



## siioca (27 Aprile 2016)

Mi sa che quelli del cds stanno facendo un pò di confusione.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): "Berlusconi mai così vicino a cedere la maggioranza. La decisione finale entro martedì o mercoledì. Se Berlusconi darà il suo consenso, il resto accadrebbe velocemente ed entro un mese si arriverebbe alla firma del preliminare e alla definizione di ogni dettaglio, governance compresa, perché i cinesi hanno già chiara una propria squadra.
> In ambienti vicini si smentisce comunque l'interesse di Alibaba.
> *



Weekend...mercoledì o giovedì.....rinvii....certo come no...Aladino vuole il Milan

Che poi oggi Campopiano non volessa che uscisse il nome della cordata..


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



Interessante. Il Guangzhou con l'ingresso di Jack Ma si è chiamato Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao, come l'azienda di Jack Ma. L'Evergrande Real Estate ha il 60% del Guangzhou, Jack Ma (Taobao) il 40%.

Peccato però, speravo in Jack Ma. Potrebbe essere comunque una cordata, non un solo gruppo.


----------



## mabadi (27 Aprile 2016)

Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group. E' il secondo fondo cinese che si occupa di vendite in etremo Oriente, e il proprietario del Guangzhou FC

Cinquantadue anni, Jack Ma è anche il comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande , il club più importante del paese già allenato e portato a grandi successi in passato (3 titoli nazionali e una Champions d'Asia) dall'ex Ct dell'Italia Marcello Lippi


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Ma il proprietario del Guangzhou è Jack Ma



il 40%, l'evergrande ha il 60%. Se non erro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguon aggiornamenti*



BOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM questi sono quelli che davano 75milioni di euro a CR7 per andare in Cina !!!!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



Si sa chi c'è dietro questo fondo?


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Aprile 2016)

zitti zitti ....non si parla che porta male
questa sara' una settimana lunghissima.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*


*
Jack Ma è un azionista di minoranza del fondo Evergrande, l'azionista di maggioranza è l'ottavo uomo più ricco di Cina, Xu Jiayn con un patrimonio (secondo Forbes, Aprile 2016) di 10,1 miliardi di dollari*


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Interessante. Il Guangzhou con l'ingresso di Jack Ma si è chiamato Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao, come l'azienda di Jack Ma. L'Evergrande Real Estate ha il 60% del Guangzhou, Jack Ma (Taobao) il 40%.
> 
> Peccato però, speravo in Jack Ma. Potrebbe essere comunque una cordata, non un solo gruppo.



Si cade in piedi, vai tranquillo.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



Per quel che può valere.. su Wikipedia il capo di questo gruppo è Xu Jiayin patrimonio da 11 mia di dollari. Ma Jack Maa è parte del gruppo con una minoranza..


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il proprietario di questo fondo è un certo Hui Ka Yan (Xu Jiayin all'occidentale), 129esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo con un patrimonio di 8,6 miliardi di dollari.

Tenendo conto che berlusconi è il 190esimo con 7 miliardi di dollari... mica male!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Si sa chi c'è dietro questo fondo?



Sempre jack ma e altri milionari a caso con 10 volte il patrimonio del nano .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> BOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM questi sono quelli che davano 75milioni di euro a CR7 per andare in Cina !!!!!!!


Si alla fine hanno speso fior di milioni pure per jackson Martinez no? Quindi cadiamo in piedi.. Speriamo


----------



## milan1899 (27 Aprile 2016)

Da Wiki Jack Ma ha una partecipazione nel fondo.


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2016)

In 10 ore c'hanno accostato i nomi di mezza industria cinese. My two cents, questi non sanno un brazzo di niente


----------



## gianluca1193 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



Dai, Campopiano è di fatto il portavoce di questa trattativa.
Il "filo diretto" che ha con il luogo dove la trattativa viene svolta, lo porta di fatto ad essere l'unico credibile.
Secondo me al CdS sanno tutto da un bel pò'(vedasi le varie "premonizioni" di Jacobelli dei giorni scorsi), semplicemente stanno dosando le news, tirano l'acqua al proprio mulino.


----------



## anakyn101 (27 Aprile 2016)

.
[MENTION=2020]anakyn101[/MENTION] prossimo copia incolla o link esterno, ban di una settimana


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il proprietario di questo fondo è un certo Hui Ka Yan (Xu Jiayin all'occidentale), 129esimo uomo piu ricco del mondo con un patrimonio di 8,6 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> Tenendo conto che berlusconi è il 190esimo con 7 miliardi di dollari... mica male!



Ma siamo sicuri che non ci sia nessun altro dentro? cioè Jack Ma farebbe parte della cordata come socio? ci sono altri? sarebbe bello scoprirlo.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Anche il Corriere conferma che dietro all' Evergrande Real Estate Group c'è anche Jack Ma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*


Vabbe dai, non può essere che Compopiano stia inventando tutto di sana pianta. Sta entrando troppo nel dettaglio, deve avere per forza delle fonti attendibili.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> BOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM questi sono quelli che davano 75milioni di euro a CR7 per andare in Cina !!!!!!!


Adesso glieli daranno per venire al Milan


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> In 10 ore c'hanno accostato i nomi di mezza industria cinese. My two cents, questi non sanno un brazzo di niente


Campopiano ha una fonte interna (e finora si è dimostrato affidabilissimo), gli altri invece non sanno nulla.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai, non può essere che Compopiano stia inventando tutto di sana pianta. Sta entrando troppo nel dettaglio, deve avere per forza delle fonti attendibili.
> 
> 
> Adesso glieli daranno per venire al Milan



Apri il topic di cui parlavi oggi


----------



## Tobi (27 Aprile 2016)

Avere proprietari con vagonate di milioni non significa nulla, serve gente competente in dirigenza, io Barbara la terrei anche perchè conosce molto bene le figure milaniste che possono fare al caso nostro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Apri il topic di cui parlavi oggi


Dopo la firma del preliminare


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere conferma che dietro all' Evergrande Real Estate Group c'è anche Jack Ma.



E chissà chi altro? non andremo in mano ad un uomo solo, ma più "ricconi" che non baderebbero tanto a spese.
Si spiegherebbe l'incontro che c'è stato tra Alibaba e i Berlusconi nel dì di oggi, in pratica entrano nel Milan ma non come proprietari unici.
Cosa ne pensi [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]?


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha una fonte interna (e finora si è dimostrato affidabilissimo), gli altri invece non sanno nulla.



sarà affidabile quando ci saranno le firme.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Avere proprietari con vagonate di milioni non significa nulla, serve gente competente in dirigenza, io Barbara la terrei anche perchè conosce molto bene le figure milaniste che possono fare al caso nostro


Avere vagonate di milioni però è un punto di partenza.. Poi se ci metti l'entusiasmo e la voglia di "comandare il calcio" il dado è tratto


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi, per intenderci questi sono quelli del Guangzhou campionissimo in cina, che per dirne una pagavano 10,6 milioni di euro all'anno un certo Dario Conca dal 2011 al 2013, rendendolo il decimo calciatore piu pagato al mondo.

Questi se hanno in mente progetti seri ci fanno diventare una superpotenza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E chissà chi altro? non andremo in mano ad un uomo solo, ma più "ricconi" che non baderebbero tanto a spese.
> Si spiegherebbe l'incontro che c'è stato tra Alibaba e i Berlusconi nel dì di oggi, in pratica entrano nel Milan ma non come proprietari unici.
> Cosa ne pensi [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]?



Che i pour parler con Alibaba sono più che ovvi a questo punto... certo, è l'Evergrande a rilevarci ma Jack è li a due passi. E con evidenti interessi collegati visto che è socio del Guangzhou. Incrociamo le dita ragazzi!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

raga se questi prendono il milan possono comprare chi vogliono, magari, voglio subito CR7


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga se questi prendono il milan possono comprare chi vogliono, magari, voglio subito CR7



No, è finito e sopravvalutato.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, è finito e sopravvalutato.



Ma poi che ce ne facciamo di Cr7 quando con quei soldi potremmo acquistare l'intero Genoa


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, è finito e sopravvalutato.



chissenefrega, prima prendiamolo se poi è sopravvalutato spendiamo altri 100 milioni e prendiamo neymar


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



up


----------



## gabuz (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



EveLgLande  Sono tutto barzotto


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga se questi prendono il milan possono comprare chi vogliono, magari, voglio subito CR7



No no puntiamo sui giovani


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimi due aggioranmenti da Repubblica e Campopiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga se questi prendono il milan possono comprare chi vogliono, magari, voglio subito CR7



Potrebbero anche riprendere Alino e Gila dopo l'esperienza al Guangzhou


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> raga se questi prendono il milan possono comprare chi vogliono, magari, voglio subito CR7



Il progetto è lo stesso trapelato l'anno scorso.
Prendere un club italiano (possibilmente il Milan) e renderlo una superpotenza "cinese" con l'appoggio del governo. 
Il Milan come "ambasciatore dello sport cinese" nel mondo. 

Si sa ormai che vogliono comunque anche l'Inter. 
Sia il Milan sia l'Inter sono tra i club più amati dai cinesi. 
Però, nel dubbio, è meglio che comprino prima il Milan che l'Inter. I ripensamenti sono sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*



Mi considerate un idiota ingrato se vi dico che sono un po' deluso?  Ci avevano accostati certi nomi oggi... il secondo uomo più ricco della Cina, ecc. e invece arriva questo che è centoepassaesimo tra gli uomini più ricchi


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Atomica di Campopiano: è il fondo Evergrande a comprare il Milan! Si chiama Evergrande Real Estate Group e sotto la sua guida il Guangzhou ha vinto gli ultimi 5 titoli. Seguono aggiornamenti*




se non è vero organizzo una congiura contro questo campopiano, lo vado a uccidere a casa sua


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Potrebbero anche riprendere Alino e Gila dopo l'esperienza al Guangzhou &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



ma anche no, quelli li può portare solo galliani


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

*Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 10 miliardi di dollari secondo Forbes.*


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma anche no, quelli li può portare solo galliani



Ovviamente ero ironico!


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 5 miliardi di dollari. E' l'ottavo uomo più ricco di Cina.*



No nada letto male io.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 5 miliardi di dollari. E' l'ottavo uomo più ricco di Cina.*



Nel fondo Evergrande c'è anche Jack Ma.

"Il Milan a più teste".


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi considerate un idiota ingrato se vi dico che sono un po' deluso?  Ci avevano accostati certi nomi oggi... il secondo uomo più ricco della Cina, ecc. e invece arriva questo che è centoepassaesimo tra gli uomini più ricchi



Condivido..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ero ironico!



l'ho capito, ci scherzavo sopra pure io


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 5 miliardi di dollari. E' l'ottavo uomo più ricco di Cina.*



10 miliardi dice Forbes


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi considerate un idiota ingrato se vi dico che sono un po' deluso?  Ci avevano accostati certi nomi oggi... il secondo uomo più ricco della Cina, ecc. e invece arriva questo che è centoepassaesimo tra gli uomini più ricchi



Ma no Hahahaha , la società è in compartecipazione con Jack Ma... Non cambierebbe nulla..


----------



## LukeLike (27 Aprile 2016)

Sarò folle ma sono un po' perplesso. Siamo passati da Jack Ma e Alibaba a Robin Lì, a Li Ka-Shing, ora a questo Evergrande Estate Group. Mi sa che più passano i giorni e più scendiamo di livello!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se non è vero organizzo una congiura contro questo campopiano, lo vado a uccidere a casa sua


L'anno scorso fu Alciato, speriamo che quest'anno non sia Campopiano...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 5 miliardi di dollari. E' l'ottavo uomo più ricco di Cina.*



Da Forbes leggo 10 miliardi, non 5!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Condivido..



è l'ottavo più ricco, ma che vi cambia?


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sarò folle ma sono un po' perplesso. Siamo passati da Jack Ma e Alibaba a Robin Lì, a Li Ka-Shing, ora a questo Evergrande Estate Group. Mi sa che più passano i giorni e più scendiamo di livello!



settimana prossima verrà fuori il nome di Jackie Chan


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 10 miliardi di dollari secondo Forbes.*




Aggiornato


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso fu Alciato, speriamo che quest'anno non sia Campopiano...



però era diverso con alciato, non eravamo mai arrivati fino a questo punto, c'erano sempre state smentite subito da parte di fininvest e dei possibili acquirenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi considerate un idiota ingrato se vi dico che sono un po' deluso?  Ci avevano accostati certi nomi oggi... il secondo uomo più ricco della Cina, ecc. e invece arriva questo che è centoepassaesimo tra gli uomini più ricchi


Aspetta di vedere i nostri nuovi veri proprietari: Li Ka Shingusconi e Jack Malliani.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Aprile 2016)

solo 10 miliardi....

pensavo meglio , come siamo caduti in basso......e pavoletti ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> settimana prossima verrà fuori il nome di Jackie Chan



se ha un patrimonio di 10 miliardi mi va bene anche lui


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Se dovesse saltare tutto non sarà certo colpa dell'Alciato o del Campopiano di turno, ma solo ed esclusivamente di Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Gira e rigira alla fine Jackson Martinez riusciamo a prenderlo 
Si capirebbe anche il motivo per cui sia andato in Cina....e considerando che ad Ibra scade il contratto..................................
Vabbe, finchè non c'è nulla di ufficiale, smetto di sognare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però era diverso con alciato, non eravamo mai arrivati fino a questo punto, c'erano sempre state smentite subito da parte di fininvest e dei possibili acquirenti


Infatti, non voglio credere che salti anche questa trattativa: la seconda in due anni. Sarebbe troppo anche per questa società.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2016)

Non vorrei illudermi inutilmente, ma mi sembra tutto molto piu definito rispetto ai tempi di bee, in cui c'era solo e soltanto fumo e una smentita via l'altra.

Inoltre... boh, mi sembra tutto troppo grosso e in stato avanzato per poter crollare, a questo punto ripensamenti di Silvio non riesco a concepirli, la mancanza di smentite fininvest e la presenza di un advisor di fama internazionale come Sal Galatioto mi portano sulla strada del deciso ottimismo: secondo me è già tutto fatto, ma per un motivo o per l'altro vogliono aspettare ad annunciare il tutto.

Starei attento al CdA di domani e al post coppa italia (Che forse sarebbe meglio non vincere, sia mai che al vecio parte il cervello e fa saltare tutto  )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> settimana prossima verrà fuori il nome di Jackie Chan


Colpo grosso al Giannino rosso


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

*Secondo Carlo Pellegatti siamo ancora in alto mare. Fininvest sta studiando ancora i documenti riguardanti la trattativa, non si conoscono nè nomi nè cifre. Nelle prossime settimane Berlusconi deciderà NON la cessione ma se aprire alla trattaiva.*


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il proprietario di Evergrande Real Estate Group è Xu Jiayin con un patrimonio di 10 miliardi di dollari secondo Forbes.*



E' lui







Ma non è che è Mr Bee truccato? 



LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sarò folle ma sono un po' perplesso. Siamo passati da Jack Ma e Alibaba a Robin Lì, a Li Ka-Shing, ora a questo Evergrande Estate Group. Mi sa che più passano i giorni e più scendiamo di livello!



Fra una settimana: "Milan, l'acquirente è Pizzeria di Gigi Esposito s.r.l."


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> solo 10 miliardi....
> 
> pensavo meglio , come siamo caduti in basso......e pavoletti ?



Per l'ultimo atto d'amore verso il suo caro amico Galliani, Preziosi potrebbe cedercelo per un paio di miliardi, un giocatore mai visto prima ad un prezzo di saldo!


----------



## gianluca1193 (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però era diverso con alciato, non eravamo mai arrivati fino a questo punto, c'erano sempre state smentite subito da parte di fininvest e dei possibili acquirenti



Campopiano è come Lord Varys, Master of Whisperers.
Ha degli uccellini negli uffici.
Sperando che non diventino amari sti uccelli.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Pellegatti siamo ancora in alto mare. Fininvest sta studiando ancora i documenti riguardanti la trattativa, non si conoscono nè nomi nè cifre. Nelle prossime settimane Berlusconi deciderà NON la cessione ma se aprire alla trattaiva.*



Spero abbia ragione Campopiano per far via gente come Pellegatti, Suma....che vergogna...Ruiu anche, che schifo.

Pero se dovesse avere ragione Pellegatti...e secondo me la sua versione è la più realistica


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fra una settimana: "Milan, l'acquirente è Pizzeria di Gigi Esposito s.r.l."



Sì ok bene tutto, quanto fatturano questi?


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Pellegatti siamo ancora in alto mare. Fininvest sta studiando ancora i documenti riguardanti la trattativa, non si conoscono nè nomi nè cifre. Nelle prossime settimane Berlusconi deciderà NON la cessione ma se aprire alla trattaiva.*



L'ho sentito pure io.

Questo non sa niente. Parla di trattativa Cino-Americana. Ma quale Americana?


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Pellegatti siamo ancora in alto mare. Fininvest sta studiando ancora i documenti riguardanti la trattativa, non si conoscono nè nomi nè cifre. Nelle prossime settimane Berlusconi deciderà NON la cessione ma se aprire alla trattaiva.*



Sta solo stringendo le chiappe.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è l'ottavo più ricco, ma che vi cambia?



Ovviamente era per dire, avevo l'hype a mille per il tizio filantropo di 85 anni che era il secondo più ricco in Cina 

Sono talmente disperato che esulterei anche se ci comprasse Squinzi, quindi figurati il tizio in questione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Pellegatti siamo ancora in alto mare. Fininvest sta studiando ancora i documenti riguardanti la trattativa, non si conoscono nè nomi nè cifre. Nelle prossime settimane Berlusconi deciderà NON la cessione ma se aprire alla trattaiva.*


Vai Skincats, nega tutto


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> solo 10 miliardi....
> 
> pensavo meglio , come siamo caduti in basso......e pavoletti ?



Il mercato del Milan col passaggio ai cinesi ma tenendo Galliani:

20 milioni per Vazquez
18 per Pavoletti
15 per Ranocchia
8 per De Maio
20 per Fellaini
20 per Kovacic

Più di 100 milioni per non cambiare niente.


----------



## Tobi (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Pellegatti siamo ancora in alto mare. Fininvest sta studiando ancora i documenti riguardanti la trattativa, non si conoscono nè nomi nè cifre. Nelle prossime settimane Berlusconi deciderà NON la cessione ma se aprire alla trattaiva.*



Pelleroflt pensa agli gnomi, alle fate, agli elfi ed a tutte le boiate che spari ad ogni partita, certo che bisogna essere proprio idioti a scrivere certe cose, qui ci sono di mezzi studi legali, notai e quant'altro e credono veramente che i nomi dei potenziali acquirenti non si conoscono?


----------



## Black (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Pellegatti siamo ancora in alto mare. Fininvest sta studiando ancora i documenti riguardanti la trattativa, non si conoscono nè nomi nè cifre. Nelle prossime settimane Berlusconi deciderà NON la cessione ma se aprire alla trattaiva.*



ti piacerebbe eh?? ormai da come siamo messi, se la trattativa va in porto ti eliminano i cinesi, se invece la trattativa salta visto che hai gufato ci penseremo noi tifosi!


----------

